# soll ich mir WAR doch kaufen?



## Kantiel (17. September 2009)

HI.

Also ich wollte einfach mal eure meinungen hören von dem gamern zu War...?

ich habe sehr lange WoW gespielt oder spiele noch aber seid dem Releas von War reizt mich das Spiel auch daher ich damals schon das Tabel Top Spiel begeistert gezockt habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also wollt ich eig nur mal hören von euch was findet ihr so besonders an War und auf was kann ich mich besonders freuen...?



würde mich über ein paar infos zum game freuhen wie das gameplay ist das Fraktion balancing und ob es noch rentabel ist damit anzufangen und was ihr mir vllt zum einstieg empfehlen würdet.



ich bedanke mich einmal im Vorraus =)


----------



## Deadwool (17. September 2009)

Ich hab ebenfalls sehr lange WoW gespielt und danach etwa 3 Monate lang Warhammer. 

Die Figuren und die Rüstungen sind sehr schön umgesetzt vom Tabletop. Auch die düstere Stimmung kommt gut rüber.
Das PVP System kann durchaus gefallen. Allerdings musst im Endgame damit rechnen dass du dich möglicherweise bald langweilen wirst. Keep und Städteraids konnten mich nach dem 30. Mal nicht mehr so richtig motivieren ^^
Auch von der Engine her hat das Spiel einige Macken.

Trotz allem möchte ich es Dir empfehlen. Auch wenn ich es nur 3 Monate gespielt hab, habe ich es nicht bereut.


----------



## epiphone2 (17. September 2009)

Kurzzeitig kann dir WAR schon Spaß bieten bis lvl 32 ist es OK ab dann steigt die Frustkurve ungemein. Schau am besten mal ins offizielle Forum http://forums.war-europe.com/warhammeronli...raldiscussionDE rein da kannste dir ne Meinung bilden was die Leute so von WAR halten.

 Musst du entscheiden ob du es dir Kaufen möchtest ich würde es jetzt nicht machen und erstmal den Release des NC-Soft Produktes abwarten und wie dieser sich auf die Serverpopulation auswirkt


----------



## Archonlord (17. September 2009)

lies mal meinen thread "ich mag war weil" da stehen die spaßfaktoren drinne ,und du merkst schnell ob du mit dem spiel glücklich werden würdest


----------



## Eiszy (17. September 2009)

Zieh dir doch einfach das Trail und schau selbst ob es was für dich ist oder nicht.  -> www.war-europe.com


----------



## suicider80 (17. September 2009)

Nach 4 Jahren WoW hab ich mir am WE WAR gezogen (ok, dachte bei 10 Euro kann man nicht so viel falsch machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und es macht mir Spass. Natürlich hat es Mängel, aber die hatte Wow nach 12 Monaten auch. ich kann damit sehr gut leben. Das Spielprinzip und die Atmosphäre (hab noch nicht zu viel gesehen, aber Altstadt find ich hammer!) sind sehr gut gelungen. Ganz zu schweigen vom RvR.

Cheers
Suicider


----------



## Peithon (17. September 2009)

WoW kann natürlich schon mit der Zeit öde werden. Alles kommt mal in die Jahre. Würde heute bestimmt auch kein Bundesliga-Manager 97 oder Civilization mehr spielen, obwohl ich es damals gut fand. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Testversion kann man sich natürlich holen, aber man sollte wirklich nicht überrascht sein, wenn es im T4 keinen Spaß mehr macht. Es ist immer nur das selbe gefarme und als Anfänger sieht man gegen die gut ausgerüsteten Chars/Gruppen 0 Land. 

In den unteren Tiers ist es dagegen sehr ausgeglichen. Der Ausrüstungsunterschied ist hier auch nicht so groß. An deiner Stelle würde ich mit einem Kauf erstmal warten, bis Aion draußen ist, damit du dann auf einem vernünftigen Server anfangen kannst (vielleicht auch ein englischer). Denke, dass zu diesem Zeitpunkt der eine oder andere Abgang zu verzeichnen sein wird.

Ich habe auf einem Server angefangen, der relativ schnell schlecht bevölkert war und nun nicht mehr existiert. Den Char benutze ich, da ich ihn später kostenfrei transferieren konnte, nur noch als Bankchar.


----------



## Pymonte (17. September 2009)

> aber man sollte wirklich nicht überrascht sein, wenn es im T4 keinen Spaß mehr macht. Es ist immer nur das selbe gefarme und als Anfänger sieht man gegen die gut ausgerüsteten Chars/Gruppen 0 Land.



nope, das ist nicht korrekt. Die Ausrüstung spielt weit weniger eine Rolle im RvR. Höchstens der RR des anderen Spielers macht einen kleinen Unterschied in der Stärke des Chars. Da mir aber bisher mit keinem Char aufgefallen ist, dass ich mit grün/blauem Equip und RR unter 40 gegen einen Set-tragendenden RR 55+ Spieler keine Chance hatte, würde ich das als nicht so gravierend beachten.

"Gefarme" ist auch subjektiv. Dem einen macht der ständige Kampf mit anderen Spielern viel Spass, der andere findet es eben nicht so prickelnd. Gefarme lässt alelrdings eine klare Einstellung zum Spiel erkennen und die ist in WAR definitiv falsch, denn WAR kann (und sollte) man auch als Spiel spielen und nicht um der Beste zu sein oder alles möglichst schnell durch zu haben.


----------



## Berserkius (17. September 2009)

Für War konnte ich mich nicht lange begeistern, einfach zuviele Macken und wirkt unfertig. Probiere es selber bzw teste es vorher an und wenn nicht dann gibt es noch andere schönere mmo`s *Hdro,Aoc,Aion usw.*


----------



## pulla_man (17. September 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> nope, das ist nicht korrekt. Die Ausrüstung spielt weit weniger eine Rolle im RvR. Höchstens der RR des anderen Spielers macht einen kleinen Unterschied in der Stärke des Chars. Da mir aber bisher mit keinem Char aufgefallen ist, dass ich mit grün/blauem Equip und RR unter 40 gegen einen Set-tragendenden RR 55+ Spieler keine Chance hatte, würde ich das als nicht so gravierend beachten.
> 
> "Gefarme" ist auch subjektiv. Dem einen macht der ständige Kampf mit anderen Spielern viel Spass, der andere findet es eben nicht so prickelnd. Gefarme lässt alelrdings eine klare Einstellung zum Spiel erkennen und die ist in WAR definitiv falsch, denn WAR kann (und sollte) man auch als Spiel spielen und nicht um der Beste zu sein oder alles möglichst schnell durch zu haben.



und wie das equip das spiel entscheidend beeinflusst. die set-boni sind ein muss zur zeit. die lv-waffen muss man haben um annähernd mit dem dmg mitzuhalten. die land der toten gürteltaschen sind das nonplus ultra. viele eventitems machen einen riesigen vorteil aus.

ich kann nicht verstehen wie du der meinung sein kannst das equip nicht einen entscheidenden vorteil bringt. aber von dir is man nix anderes mehr gewöhnt als dass du die fehler nicht sehen willst oder versuchst sie schön zu reden.

bestes beispiel: meiner meinung nach eine der stärksten 1on1 klassen und eine der stärksten dd-klassen hexenjäger. kommt ein frischer 40er auf mich zu mit grün blauem equip. lach ich über seinen schaden. kommt ein lv equipter hj auf mich zu sehe ich zu wie ich innerhalb des stuns fast sterbe oder 2 sek danach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miracolax (17. September 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> ....denn WAR kann (und sollte) man auch als Spiel spielen und nicht um der Beste zu sein oder alles möglichst schnell durch zu haben.



So wie du auf die "Flamer" rumhackst, die alles "verallgemeinern" und "schlechtmachen" würde ich dir das selbe auch mal bei deinen eigenen Post empfehlen. Es gibt unbestritten Leute die immer zu den Besten gehören wollen, die findet man jedoch in *jedem* Spiel. Irgendwo wollen die WAR-Spieler das aber auch, es kann mir keiner erzählen das ihr nur aus Spass an der Freude spielt oder weil ihr 13 EUR monatlich zuviel habt - da müsste T4 ja komplett leer sein und in den unteren Tiers sich alles aufhalten. Die Mehrzahl spielt ihr Spiel XY mit Sicherheit auch *nur* als Spiel und nicht so verbissen wie du es hier darstellst! Stell die WARCom incl. dich hier nicht immer als was besonderes dar, die sich von anderen abhebt. Und Equip macht sowohl in WAR als auch in jedem anderem Spiel etwas aus, (vielleicht weniger, vielleicht genausoviel) ansonsten gäbe es keins. Kannst ja nackt im KT mit rumzergen, sollte ja genauso gehn.


----------



## Pymonte (17. September 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> und wie das equip das spiel entscheidend beeinflusst. die set-boni sind ein muss zur zeit. die lv-waffen muss man haben um annähernd mit dem dmg mitzuhalten. die land der toten gürteltaschen sind das nonplus ultra. viele eventitems machen einen riesigen vorteil aus.
> 
> ich kann nicht verstehen wie du der meinung sein kannst das equip nicht einen entscheidenden vorteil bringt. aber von dir is man nix anderes mehr gewöhnt als dass du die fehler nicht sehen willst oder versuchst sie schön zu reden.
> 
> ...



hm, habe ich noch nie so erlebt. Ich habe mit keinem Char LV Items und nur mit meinem BO Auslöscher Items. Dennoch komme ich überall sehr gut zurecht. Mal abgesehen davon, das man Items in WAR doch auch recht schnell erhalten kann, wenn man will. Ich mein FGH und Enk wurde mir jetzt auchs chon öfters angeboten, dass ich durchgezogen werde. Aber da ich kein PvE in WAR machen will, wird das vorerst wohl nicht geschehen.

@Miracolax: schön das du meine Aussage, die auf EINEN Spieler bezogen ist, auf die gesamte Community extrapolierst. Leider ist das nicht die Aussage meines Posts.


----------



## Miracolax (17. September 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> @Miracolax: schön das du meine Aussage, die auf EINEN Spieler bezogen ist, auf die gesamte Community extrapolierst. Leider ist das nicht die Aussage meines Posts.



Deine Aussage ist das nur WAR allein selig macht, weil dort alles easy-going-just-for-fun ist, während man in allen anderen Spielen wie blöd farmen, grinden und leveln muss um der Beste zu sein. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger!


----------



## Snowhawk (17. September 2009)

MEINE SUBJEKTIVE MEINUNG:

PVP Seitig kommt Frust und Sinnlosigkeit bzw. Motivationsknick langsam mit RR invasor höher auf.
Die höchsten Rüstungssets sind zur Zeit nicht erreichbar im PVP da die Städte einen künstlichen Contentblocker haben.
Viele hören ab Invasor mit dem Char auf und twinken einen 2. hoch.

Doch ist das der Sinn? Einfach zu twinken weil einem Mythic bewusst einen Berg vor die Füsse legt? Klar kann man einige Setteile über Marken holen... aber das Meiste und Wichtigste erhält man nur im geblocktem Content nach der ersten Stadtangriffphase... Nach X Stadtbelagerungen die einfach ins Leere laufen hat man auch irgendwann keinen Bock mehr.

Man kann zwar PVE machen und im Länder der Toten sehr gute Rüstungen und Waffen holen, was aber wiederrum PVPler frustst, weil die Endwaffen erst im praktisch nicht zu erreichendem PVP End content liegen... und zuvor? ist eine riesen Kluft zwischen PVP Items und PVE Items. Statt sich den Problemen zu widmen knallen sie noch eine kleine Instanz rein (Jagdevent).

Oder sagen wir es WOW Style: Es gäbe keine Arnewaffen sondern nur die BG Waffen... PVE wär aber alles da := riesen Kluft also.
So ist es nicht weiter wunderlich, wenn Mythic den Unmut der Spieler auf sich zieht, wenn sie z.b. das überarbeitet Soucerän-Set des Schamanen oder Jünger zeigt, aber praktisch keinen Zugang dazu bietet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gleichzeitig aber erwartet, dass alle klatschen.

Anfangs dacht ich, in Warhammer ein Spiel gefunden zu haben, wo man alles über PVP erreichen könnte... falsch gedacht.

Dann kommen halt noch die Balanceprobs und die riesen Ignoranz von Mythic hinzu, die Probleme MONATELANG vor sich aufschieben. Siehe z.b. das BW Problem von früher mit stapelbarem AOE... ca. 4 Monaten konnten alle Feuermagier in aller Ruhe tun und lassen was sie wollten (analog sorc) und vergraulte ein grossteil der Com. Die Meisten haben einfach die Nase voll, bis Mythic mal ihren Arsch hochbekommt.

Jüngstes Beispiel: Stadtbelagerung 1 Step über Punkte... das wurde seit 10 Monaten bemängelt und so vorgeschlagen... 10 Monate wurd von Mythic nie konkretes gesagt.
Oder die Holzhammer AOE Nerf methode, bei dem die Problemklasse nur gestreift wurden, und dadurch die schwächsten Klassen NOCHT WEITER kastrierten. 
Oder die "temporäre" Lösung mit Spielerbegrenzungen auf Festen: bis heute Dauerzustand bzw. Angreiffer/Verteidiger wurden noch mehr verringert. Sprich, ein grossteil der Armeen darf ausserhalb des Gebiets warten und Däumchen drehen.

Das alles sammelt sich mit der Zeit... und viele haben einfach die Nase voll... Z.B. für was soll ich noch einloggen? Um den nächsten Rufrang zu holen der mir eh fast nichts bringt ausrüstungstechnisch? Twinken? Ne... in der Zeit kann man neue Geschichten erleben, neue Länder betreten etc. etc.

Schade schade.


----------



## Pymonte (17. September 2009)

Miracolax schrieb:


> Deine Aussage ist das nur WAR allein selig macht, weil dort alles easy-going-just-for-fun ist, während man in allen anderen Spielen wie blöd farmen, grinden und leveln muss um der Beste zu sein. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger!



nope, du interpretierst falsch.

Meine Aussage war und ist: Wer mit dem Gedanken rangeht, man muss in WAR max RR erreichen und das dies der alleinige Sinn des Spiels ist, wird in WAR nicht glücklich werden. Grinden und Farmen ist in WAR viel weniger vorhanden als in anderen MMOs, das wirst du ja wohl kaum bestreiten, oder? Es gibt kein Ruf, keine Fraktionen, keine langwierig zu steigernde Berufe, usw. Also sehr wenig Farmcontent.
Wer WAR allerdings spielt, weil er max. RR will und das sein einziges Ziel ist, der wird in WAR eben enttäuscht werden.
Aber hey, das ist ja nix, was wir nicht schon x mal durchgekaut hätten.

@Snowhawk
Was hat das JagdEVENT denn mit PvE Items zu tun? Da gabs doch keine ordentlichen Waffen in der Instanz und existieren tut sie auch schon nicht mehr, da das Event vorbei ist. Ach ja, das Event Team hat nichts mit dem PvP Team zu tun, ergo ist es auch nicht so, dass man seine Ressourcen falsch verteilt hat. Kontigente sind ganz normal in einer Firma.

Ansontens ind da wieder viele veraltete Sachen mit dabei:
AoE Nerf != Holzhammer Nerf
AoE wurde auf sein korrektes Maß reduziert. Derzeit sind eher die Synergieeffekte und das Class Stacking am imbalancing Schuld, nicht mehr der imba AoE Schaden.
Auch das CC stellt einen Großteil der Macht der BWs da und wird mit dem nächsten Patch daher stark geschwächt (stun zu mezz, M2 auf M3 oder sogar M4 rauf)

Bei der Stadtbelagerung gabs nun schon wieder beschwerden, dass man keine Feuer löschen/legen kann usw, also wird man es den Leuten da auch nie recht machen. 

Festungen werden mit dem nächsten Patch von der Kampagne abgekoppelt.

Das mit den PvE Items kann ich immer noch nicht nachvollziehen. Einerseits steht der Content jedem offen und ist nun wirklich nicht so schwer zu erreichen, andererseits gibt auch gute Items über T4 Einfluss und Marken. Da ich persönlich auch keine PvE Instanzen mehr mag, bin ich auch nur im RvR aktiv. Bisher habe ich aber mit meinem BO noch keine gravierenden Differenzen zu den "PvE-Tanks" gefunden, außer das sie höheres Ward haben und die Sets eben schon stylischer sind. Würde ich mehr spielen hätte ich auch schon min. Eroberer voll und wäre somit auch über RvR gut gerüstet wurden.


----------



## dent1st (17. September 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> MEINE SUBJEKTIVE MEINUNG:
> 
> PVP Seitig kommt Frust und Sinnlosigkeit bzw. Motivationsknick langsam mit RR invasor höher auf.
> Die höchsten Rüstungssets sind zur Zeit nicht erreichbar im PVP da die Städte einen künstlichen Contentblocker haben.
> ...




sign


----------



## Astravall (17. September 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> und wie das equip das spiel entscheidend beeinflusst. die set-boni sind ein muss zur zeit. die lv-waffen muss man haben um annähernd mit dem dmg mitzuhalten. die land der toten gürteltaschen sind das nonplus ultra. viele eventitems machen einen riesigen vorteil aus.
> 
> ich kann nicht verstehen wie du der meinung sein kannst das equip nicht einen entscheidenden vorteil bringt. aber von dir is man nix anderes mehr gewöhnt als dass du die fehler nicht sehen willst oder versuchst sie schön zu reden.
> 
> ...



O_o Da frage ich mich wie ich mit meinem gerade mal Auslöscher equippten Weißen Löwen Twink und blauer Axt überhaupt je was im RvR reißen konnte.
Verstehe nicht was da den RIESEN Vorteil verschafft ... ich bekomme so auch was tot und zerlege meinen Gegner genausoschnell wie ein RR75+ WL aus meiner Ally.

Dass man Lost Vale equippt sein muss ist doch Quatsch.

MfG Michael


----------



## Barondil (17. September 2009)

@Kantiel

Ich würde dir erstmal empfehlen, selber kurz ins Spiel zu schnuppern. Es gibt nämlich die Möglichkeit eine Probe-Account für 10 Tage zu erstellen auf www.war-europe.com .


Ansonsten versuch ich deine Fragen mal so gut wie es geht zu beantworten. (Natürlich ist auch ein bisschen meine Meinung drinne.)

Ich hab ebenfalls vor WAR ein bisschen Warhammer Fantasy gespielt und ich finde die Welt im Spiel ist schon stimmig gestaltet. Auch wenn es ein paar Dinge gibt, die mir persönlich ein bisschen fragwürdig waren in Bezug zum Hintergrund der Welt, so hat es mich aber dennoch nicht so sehr gestört. (Ich sag da nur Gyrokopter als Zwergenmount. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 

Eine der Stärken von WAR denke ich, ist dass man von Anfang an wirklich ab Level 1 PvP/RvR betreiben kann, wenn man will. Ich kann mich sofort für SZ anmelden oder direkt mal das RvR-Gebiet erkunden und mit ein paar Spieler prügeln. Und dabei bekommt man neben Rufpunkte auch Erfahrungspunkte, teilweise Gold und Gegenstände. Man levelt quasi seinen Char noch neben bei wenn man PvP macht und das finde ich super. Und über die Ausrüstung braucht man eigentlich nicht die Sorge zu machen. Bei den Händlern kann man ein paar Sachen mit Gold kaufen, oder man sammelt RvR-Marken, die man gegen Set-Gegenstände umtauschen kann. Neben bei kann man auch noch die Einflussbelohnungen in den RvR-Gebieten freischalten, was am Anfang relativ fix geht. 

Falls man jedoch keine Lust auf PvP hat, so denke ich ist auch der PvE Inhalt in WAR teilweise interessant. Die Quest sind zwar meistens nichts besonders, aber solide. Insbesondere gibt es auch keine Quest, wo man 5 Wolfszähne plündern soll, aber nur jeder 10. Wolf ein Zahn droppt. Auch sind die PQ nett gemacht und wenn man eine nette Gruppe findet, dann kann ich nur empfehlen sie zu machen. Low-Level Instanzen gibt es leider nicht so viele im Vergleich zu WoW. Auch wenn es kein Muss ist, ein kurzen Blick in den Düsterberg oder Bastionstreppe würde ich trotzdem wagen.


Zum Highend Bereich kann ich dir folgende Dinge erzählen:

Als ich mit meinem ersten Charakter die Stufe 40 erreicht hatte, fand ich es nicht so problematisch die Gegenstände und Sets zusammeln. Insbesondere jetzt wo das Markensystem eingeführt wurde, kann man bis auf einzelne Teile des Souverän- und Kriegsherren-Set alle anderen Sets besorgen. Ansonsten kannst du dir auch die Gegenständen aus den PvE-Instanzen besorgen, wo aber man leider wie in den meist anderen Spielen ein bisschen Droppglück braucht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meine Charaktere die frisch Stufe 40 wurden, habe ich außerdem am Anfang noch die Waffen von den Epic-Quests Belohnungen geholt und später aus den Einflussbelohnungen bei den RvR-Gebieten. Oder natürlich wie schon die anderen gesagt haben, kannst du welche aus den Länder der Toten holen. Ansonsten wie gesagt, finde ich es nicht so schwierig seinen Charakter ordentlich auszurüsten. Egal was man macht. Und übrigens ich bin mit meinem Eisenrbecher bald RR 70 und hab immer noch nicht die perfekte Zweihandwaffe aus LV und auch nicht die super tollen Gürteltaschen aus Lotd, aber richtig schlimm ist das nicht. 

Außerdem finde ich , dass in RvR hat das Equip eine viel untergeordnete Rolle. Natürlich ist es ein kleiner Vorteil, wenn du besser ausgerüstet bis als dein Gegner, aber viel wichtiger ist es, der Aufbau und Koordination deiner Gruppe/KT. Man muss nicht Top-Equip sein, hauptsache ihr sprecht euch ab und jeder weiß was er zu tun hat. Wir hatten zum Beispiel mal eine Zeit mit unseren Twinks eine kleine SZ-Gruppe gemacht, die größtenteils aus Fernkämpfer mit Einzelschadenskillung, bestand. Die Chars waren teilweise noch nicht mal Level 40 und hatten auch nicht tolle Gegenstände, aber wir hatten sogar ein paar Bombengruppen zerlegt. xD

Überhaupt kann ich folgender Maßen fürs RvR empfehlen. Macht was dir Spaß macht und spiel nicht wegen ein paar Gegenstände oder Rufpunkte! Viele Spieler wollen meistens nur schnell ihren Ruf hochpushen oder ihre Items abstauben. Und deswegens war es auch Mal ein Zeit lang so, dass beide Parteien die leeren Burgen ihre Gegnger erobert haben. Da braucht man sich nicht zu wundern, wenn es nach einer Zeit langweilig wird. Wir hatten vor kurzem zum Beispiel mit zwei Gruppen ein Keep gegen eine Übermacht verteidigt. Am Ende haben sie es leider doch noch geschafft, aber dafür hatten wir ordentlich viele Destros mitgenommen und das wichtige ist: Wir hatten Spaß dabei!

Zu den oben genannten Kritkpunkten. Da muss ich auch zugeben, dass WAR leider in Moment noch ein kleines Problem mit den AoE Schaden einzelner Klassen hat. Aber dennoch soll es ja mit den nächsten Patch ein paar Änderungen kommen und man wird wohl gespannt sein, wie es sich nun auf die Kämpfe auswirkt. Und auch wenn Mythic nicht die schnellsten sind und in der Vergangenheit den einen oder anderen Fehler gemacht haben, so wird es immerhin stetig weiter entwickelt. Außerdem: Nobody is perfect.

Die Hauptstadtbelagerung wurde mit den Patch auch ein bisschen verbessert. Ich war jetzt nach den Patch nicht so oft drinne, dennoch finde ich die Überarbeitung in Ordnung. Natürlich ist es schwierig Kriegsherren und Souverän zu besorgen, da man die Stadt noch locken muss. Das klappt nur wenn die ganze Fraktion zusammen arbeitet und von daher habe ich es auf meinen Server nur einmal erlebt! Aber so schlimm finde ich es nicht. Schließlich wieschon gesagt, bessere Gegenstände geben nur einen leichten Vorteil im Kampf, wichtiger eher ist das Zusammenspiel! Und das man das höchste RvR-Set nicht einfach den Hintern geschoben bekommt, kann ich auch verstehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ansonsten wie gesagt, teste es einfach selber an. Und wenn es dir gefällt such dir auf jeden Fall eine nette Gildengemeinschaft! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Denn auch hier gilt wie bei allen anderen MMO, alleine macht es nie richtig Spaß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





mfg Barondil


----------



## Hellbabe (17. September 2009)

eigendlich solle eine Standardantwort für solche Fragen zurechtgelegt sein: Trial Version laden ausprobieren und fertich. Klar is T1 bis T3 auch netter als T4 (alleine diese sinnlosen Zergs aber naja), aber wer Spass hat und net so Rufgeil ist, sich Zeit läßt hat Spaß. Es lohnt sich aber nicht andauert zu argumentiern das hat mir hier net gefallen und im Spiel B ist der Himmel blauer, in Spiel C kann ich höher sehen oder Fliegen und die Performance is im Spiel D besser.. blablabla. Jeder hat seine Meinung über Spiele und findet irgendentetwas irgendwo schlecht oder superduperklasse, aber jeden Tag in Abgewandelter Form zu sagen das Spiel is schlecht, weil ich mit irgendwas net zufrieden bin geht einem langsam aufn Sack. 

Ps: Eigendlich müssten die Mods jeden dieser Threads schließen und auf den Ersten Thread von 2008 verweisen, wo schon gemault wurde...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Görms (17. September 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> O_o Da frage ich mich wie ich mit meinem gerade mal Auslöscher equippten Weißen Löwen Twink und blauer Axt überhaupt je was im RvR reißen konnte.
> Verstehe nicht was da den RIESEN Vorteil verschafft ... ich bekomme so auch was tot und zerlege meinen Gegner genausoschnell wie ein RR75+ WL aus meiner Ally.
> 
> Dass man Lost Vale equippt sein muss ist doch Quatsch.
> ...




imba klassen ala 1-1-1 brauchen auch kein RR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (17. September 2009)

Ich würde dir Raten, dass du dir erstmal die 
Probeversion auszuprobieren und dir zu sagen,
dass das was du in diesen ersten Leveln siehst also t1 das beste
ist was WAR zu bieten hat, ok die
Keepschlachten sind auch zu anfangs sehr cool, bei meiner ersten Schlacht raste mein Puls und
ich konnte nicht ausloggen bis sie endgültig Verteidigt war, das flaut allerdings immer
stärker ab und nach dem 30. mal kannst du es nicht mehr sehen!


----------



## Peithon (18. September 2009)

Zu Astravall kann ich auch nur sagen, dass der Weiße Löwe nicht alleine spielt und der Löwe in der Lage ist Tanks zu zerpflücken, wenn er von hinten kommt. Mit einem Runenpriester wärst du im 1 gegen 1 sicher nicht so erfolgreich. 
@Pymonte: Wenn man nur zwischen 18 und 24 Uhr spielt, dann ist eigentlich auch genug im T4 los. Allerdings kommt es dann auch ab und an vor, dass man Minuten lang an irgendwelchen Schlachtfeldzielen steht und auf den Time-Lock wartet. 
Bei den Waffen ist es sicher auch klassenabhängig. Ein Einzelnahkämpfer hat natürlich viel mehr von einer Waffe mit höherer Grund-DPS als ein Heiler oder Zauberer. 
Grafisch ist das Spiel stimmungsvoll gelungen, jedoch macht es nur Spaß, wenn Gegner da sind und beide Seiten über eine etwa gleiche Stärke verfügen. Die meisten Burgen werden auf Erengrad leider nicht verteidigt oder viel zu gering verteidigt. Leider kommt es auch noch ab und an vor, dass die Zone crashed wenn es interessant wird (Kadrintal zweimal vor 4-5 Wochen).

Ich möchte keine Anti-Werbung gegen Warhammer machen, sondern einfach nur reinen Wein einschänken.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (18. September 2009)

Das Prob WAR ist in meinen Augen sein Geld nicht Wert.

Es ist nicht schlecht, wenn es F2P wäre. Da würde es ausreichen. Wenn man mal bock druff hat, zockt man es und fertig. Nur Langzeit Motivation hat es nicht.

Itemlastig wie WOW. Wenn man als Neuling frisch mit 32 rein kommt ins T4, weil T3 ist ja dann net mehr ... ist man zu stark. Ist man nur totes Fleisch und hat 0 Chancen. Wenn man dann entlich mal 40 erreicht hat, muss man RR nach ziehen. Damit man wenigsten die Standard Einfluss Items bekommen kann. Wenn man Glück hat, hat man gut RR mit bekommen. Wenn man Pech hat und kein SC kann (weil man die nur gegen Stamml verliert) und dann im Open RVR nur nieder gemacht wird, weil man Unterzahl ist. Bleibt einem nur noch PVE Questen und das ist sogar noch hinter WOW. 

Im ganzen ist WAR nicht groß anders als WOW. Es ist Kurzzeitig wirklich cool. T1 ist richtig nett, aber ist man verdammt fix durch. T2 ist dann sehr spaßig, man bekommt entlich gute Fähigkeiten udn Ausrüstung, man beginnt sogar langsam ein Tank zu werden. Im T3 geht es dann langsam mit dem AE richtig los und dem ganzen nervigen Anteil, aber es macht noch Fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber T3 lässt die Motivation nach. Denn Leveln dauert echt lange und Quests muss man Annnehmen und Abgeben, als nicht gemütlich zusätzliche Quest XP abfarmen, wie man es mit Kill Collectoren haben könnte.

Auch gibt es im RVR Fragliche Quests diese Questreihe mit Erkunden, Erkunden, Erober, Erober, Killen ist ja mal mehr als beknackt gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein es ist nett und hat gute Anstäze. Es macht ja auch spaß, auf seiner Art. ABer wirkliches PVP Paradis ist es nicht. Man hat paar SC mehr als bei WOW, aber dank dem Festgesetzten SC für die Tiers, ist es am Ende auch immer das selbe, auf dauer. 

PVP und RVR reizen auch nicht an. Die Burgen sind nicht wirklich gut gelöst. Die Gehören ja keinen. Wer hat die Burg da hingebaut und was hat sie zu bedeuten? Das Problem ist man kämpft um nichts aus seinem Reich, sondern um eine seltsame Burg. Man kann als Gilde kiene Burg bauen und muss Rohstoffe abbauen etc. Es ist halt im PVP nichts weiter als gezerge und dabei um eine Burg. Es ist nicht anders als WOW. Viel Fortschritt ist dort im RVR nicht zusehen.


Es lohnt für das Geld nicht. Es macht Kurzzeitig Spaß. WEnn du es recht billig bekommst, kannst es ja kaufen und die 30 Tage nutzen. Im Inet bekommt man sowas oft Billig. Aber 40 Euro brauchste für das Spiel nicht zahlen. Da ist ne Runde Kino, gutes Essen und ein schöner Abend deutlich besser angelegt Geld ^^


----------



## Phineas Phreak (18. September 2009)

Hi!

Hab mich heute wieder angemeldet. Und jetzt weiß ich wieder, warum ich den Account ablaufen hab lassen...

Heute Vormittag waren alle Server mit niedrieger Bevölkerung. Trotzdem lagte es ständig. Lags - nicht ruckeln durch Performance Leaks.
Die ganzen Aufträge zum Leveln sind auch immer gleich. Die Grafik und die Welt finde ich irgendwie...flach und statisch.
Ich meine jeweils im Vergleich zu Single Player wie Gothic oder Oblivion.
Aber dieses Problem haben eh alle MMORPG's. WOW hab ich damals genau 2 Wochen gezockt. Dann wieder Gothic2.
Everquest2? Nein, echt nicht. Age of Conan? Zu Buggy...und vom Look&Feel her auch nicht soo toll. Schon grafisch besser als die anderen - aber...Grafik ist mir hierbei Sekundär. Spiel heute noch gern Gothic 1&2, Morrowind, Toon Struck, Simon the Sorcerer,...
Des weiteren würd ichs besonders cool finden, wenn sich die einzelnen Klassen und Rassen, etc bla auch tatsächlich richtig unterscheiden. Spalta, Barbar, etc. ...alles das selbe.
Habe ausnahmslos jeden Char bis 12 gespielt. HK, Barb, Chosen auf 26, 24, 31
Also weiß ich ca. von dem, was ich spreche.
Geil fände ichs, wenn in Warhammer mehr von Diablo, Sacred oder Titan Quest stecken würde: mehr direkt beeinflussbare Attribute, mehr Gegenstände, mehr Individualisierungsmöglichkeiten...
Ist halt, wie wir wissen, nahezu unmöglich, dies zu balancen.
Aber perfektes Balancing wird es tatsächlich nie geben. Nicht mal Wow hat das geschafft. Deswegen muss der Hersteller eben ein paar Leute dafür abstellen, die früh erkennen, welcher "Imba-Trend" sich entwickelt und -rechtzeitig- gegensteuern.
Unter anderem zahl ich ja auch dafür.

Was ich recht toll finde, ist, dass Gelegenheits-Spieler fast keine Nachteile haben. Man muss nicht dafür "Arbeiten" um Spass (Items, etc) zu haben - es gilt: "Via finis est" - der weg ist das ziel. Dieses Gefühl hatte ich noch nie bei einem MMORPG.
Für eben ein solches find ich schon auch die Story und den Witz recht nice...aber...wenn man eben die eingangs erwähnten Offline Spiele gewohnt ist, kommen einem Wow und Co schon sehr "flach" vor. 
Vielleicht ändert sich dies irgendwann mal. Das hat ja auch einiges mit der Technik zu tun. Das Design und Gameplay ist derzeit noch stark der Spielbarkeit unterworfen. Kann man unter anderem an den Spielerbegrenzungen in den Hauptstadtbelagerungen sehen. Hab "einige" frustrierte Postings gelesen...
Das Festhängen an Objekten oder nicht vorbeikommen an einer...was weiß ich...Wäscheleine...ist auch so ein Performance Thema (Kolissionsabfragen) für die Server. Die dürften bei Objekten auch eher "grob" geraten sein (nur lt. hörensagen).
Wie auch immer. 
"Time will tell...sooner or later...time will tell" 

(PS: wer kennt das Zitat?)


----------



## Tony B. (18. September 2009)

Will kein Fullquote vom meinem Vorposter machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber stimme eigentlich in allen Punkten zu ! Dazu muss man noch sagen finde ich das die Motivation teilweise schon beim lvln recht schnell abflaut und das ist eigentlich schon das Todesurteil für nen MMO das man beim lvln schon keine Lust mehr hat !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Geht mir zumindest so es macht zwar noch Laune aber ich merke das mir die Lust auf WAR schon wieder langsam vergeht .. leider !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Alleine schon da es viele schöne Momente bieten kann ! 
*zB. erste Scenario durch gutes Teamplay gewonnen oder erste Burgverteidigung die erfolgreich war so was vergisst man so schnell nicht !*

und zum PS des vorposters : Glaub das hab ich in nem anderen Game schonmal gesehn ^^ bin mir nicht sicher und rate mal : Einstein oder so ^^


----------



## Phineas Phreak (18. September 2009)

Tony schrieb:


> Will kein Fullquote vom meinem Vorposter machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jo...hast recht. Irgendwie machts leveln dann keinen Spass mehr - weil alles schon mal da war. Und es so lang dauert - im Vergleich zum Offline RP. Was aber auch klar ist - Ein Offline RP ist halt auf eine gewisse Stundenzahl VON-BIS ausgelegt. Dann ist es eben durch. Ein Online Spiel soll aber  viel länger bei (Zahlungs)Laune halten. Also ewig viele Quests und langsamer Levelanstieg. 

EDIT: Plus dauernd irgendwelche Erweiterungen und neue TOP Rüstungen für die Viel Spieler, weil die ja auch Viel-Heuler sind in den Foren und damit auch Stimmungsmacher. Auf Dauer also nie die beste Rüstung, das meiste XP, etc etc
Und für die Wenig Spieler wirds auch mal einfacher gemacht, an gutes Equip zu kommen, sonst intressierts die auch nimmer.
Fazit: Online Spiele sind sowieso eine ewige Baustelle um es einem jeden bisserl Recht zu machen.
Erinnert mich an die Politik. Die wills auch einem jeden bisserl Recht machen, aber wirklich zufrieden iss keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (zumindest nicht auf dem offiziellen Weg)

Zum Zitat: Jop - Einstein im C&C Alarmstufe Rot 1.


PS: Was mir noch ganz gehörig auf die Nerven geht:
1. kein Deutsch sprachiger OpenRVR Server mehr >> Kündigungsgrund! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2. hab heute den ganzen Tag versucht meine 11 Charactere auf Carro zu transferieren. Vergebens... >> eher wurscht - hab auf jeden Server mehrere Chars. So langs im Laufe der Tage mal passiert.


----------



## Pymonte (18. September 2009)

oRvR Server waren ja auch nur die sinnloseste Erfindung ever. Aber ok, du Comm hat eben geschrieben und mit Kündigung gedroht. Drauf gehen wollte dann trotzdem kaum einer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phineas Phreak (18. September 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> oRvR Server waren ja auch nur die sinnloseste Erfindung ever. Aber ok, du Comm hat eben geschrieben und mit Kündigung gedroht. Drauf gehen wollte dann trotzdem kaum einer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nanana! Da waren so gegen Jänner, Februar mehr als genug Leute drauf!
War auf der Destro-Seite, die - so heisst es- zahlenmässig überlegen war. Vielleicht ist deswegen der Server gekippt. Aber insgesamt war der Server laut Serverstatus stets gut gefüllt. Ich bin dann gegangen, weil ich eben mehr der Offline Typ bin (ausser bei Shooter).


----------



## Makalvian (18. September 2009)

Phineas schrieb:


> Nanana! Da waren so gegen Jänner, Februar mehr als genug Leute drauf!
> War auf der Destro-Seite, die - so heisst es- zahlenmässig überlegen war. Vielleicht ist deswegen der Server gekippt. Aber insgesamt war der Server laut Serverstatus stets gut gefüllt. Ich bin dann gegangen, weil ich eben mehr der Offline Typ bin (ausser bei Shooter).




O-Rvr Server bieten für de Spieler neben normalen Servern nur Nachteile ,sie wurden eingeführt nach dem Schrei der Community.
Ein O-Rvr Server lgt immer fest da du immer RVR geflagged bist das du nie mehr in die unteren Tiers runterkannst ....
Ein Normaler Server schon , damit allein grenzt man sich vom Spielinhalt ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja es wird noch 10 mal hier stehen genauso wie das Huhn ist scheiße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astravall (18. September 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> Zu Astravall kann ich auch nur sagen, dass der Weiße Löwe nicht alleine spielt und der Löwe in der Lage ist Tanks zu zerpflücken, wenn er von hinten kommt. Mit einem Runenpriester wärst du im 1 gegen 1 sicher nicht so erfolgreich.
> (...)



Ich habe VIELE Twinks und zwei weitere 40ger  (siehe Sig) nicht nur weißen Löwen. Der Feuerzauberer hat zwar mittlerweile auch ein paar Wachpostenteile aber durch die Stadtinnis raucht man ja mittlerweile in 20-40 Minuten durch da jeder die Gegner kennt und weiß was zu tun ist. Auch er hat 'nur' einen Blauen Stab aus einer epischen level 36 Quest die man solo machen kann. Trotzderm kommt er sehr gut im RvR klar.
Der einzige Char der einige Dunkeltrostteile aus Lost Vale hat ist mein Siggi. Aber der Unterschied ob ich nun Dunkeltrost anhabe oder Auslöscher ist nicht der rede wert .... bei meinem Siggi bin ich sogar sehr lange mit Grünem Equip rumgelaufen weil ich fand dass da die Stats die für mich wichtig waren viel beser als Auslöscher waren ... na gut bischen weniger Rüstung aber sonst eigentlich sehr passend. LdT war ich bisher nur ein einziges mal (da find ich OpenRvR momentan einfach prikelnder).

Und jetzt sag mir ich müsse in WAR Tage oder Monate lang Jeden Tag eine Ini 4-5 Stunden raiden um konkurenzfähig zu bleiben. Die Behauptung WAR wäre Itemlastig ist echt lächerlich. Klar wenn ein Hexenjäger mit Level 35 auf dich zukommt dass der nicht so viel schaden macht wie ein 40ger da er vielleicht mit level 30 Ausrüstung noch rumrennt und noch einige Fertigkeiten bis 40 fehlen und auch die Stats noch etwas niedriger.

Zum Thema Runi 1vs1: Zum Glück ist Warhammer ja durch Stein, Schere, Papier Prinzip auf 1vs1 ausgelegt O_o /ironieoff ... natürlich habe ich es Heiler alleine schwer gegen einen DD aber darauf ist das Spiel ja auch ausgelegt. Genauso habe ich als WL aber auch ein Prob gegen einen Tank alleine ... nur wenn Heilung von hinten kommt kann ich den Tank auch zerlegen wenn der keine Heilung bekommt ... und ja mein WL ist auf Wächter geskillt. Trotzdem blockt ein Schildtank den Löwen oft genug um den wegzu hauen und dann stehe ich mit runtergelassenen Hosen da denn meine Styles die selber ohne Pet ausführen kann machen nicht viel Schaden. Tu dich mit ner Gruppe zusammen oder wenns nur drei Leute sind aus Tank, Heiler und DD ... DAS macht einen unterschied, aber sicher nicht ob ich nun Grünes Equip habe oder Dunkeltrost. Aber das verstehe ja die wenigsten .. die viele scheinen ein MMORPG wie ein Solospiel zu spielen und wundern sich dann das es so wenig Spaß macht.

Zum Glück weiß ich ... und einige Andere wohl doch noch zu schätzen was wir an WAR haben. Und solange könnt ihr hier poltern so viel hier wollt WAR wäre scheiße und tot und langweilig. Das ist es bei weitem nicht. Mir geht das ganze nur noch gegen den Strich. Gut dir gefällt es nicht ... akzeptiere ich (mir gefällt ja z.b. auch kein WoW oder AION) ... aber warum muss ständig in den Foren darauf bestanden werden, dass wenn EUCH das Spiel nicht gefällt alle anderen auch keinen Spaß daran haben KÖNNEN.

MfG Michael


----------



## Astravall (18. September 2009)

Görms schrieb:


> imba klassen ala 1-1-1 brauchen auch kein RR
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



LOL .. ich seh schon: DU weißt wie man einen Weißen Löwen spielt ... klar mit 1-Taste spamen macht ein WL alles platt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Warum diskutiere ich hier eigentlich noch -.-?

MfG Michael


----------



## Hellbabe (18. September 2009)

Phineas schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Hab mich heute wieder angemeldet. Und jetzt weiß ich wieder, warum ich den Account ablaufen hab lassen...
> 
> ...



Also wenn du morgends schon Lags etc hast, wo eh wg RLverplfichtungen kaum Leute spielen....denke ich ma das dein Rechner etwas zu lahm ist (selbst mein 5 Jahre alter 2.Rechner läuft auf niedriger Stufe noch einigermaßen gut). Quests sind halt Geschmackssache, aber ich habe auch nur einen Char mit Q gelevelt, der Rest nur über 90% PvP....
Wenn man Grafik von Single mit Multiplayerspielen vergleicht = Äpfel - Birnen...und das mit der Kollisionsabfrage....grob geraten gibts sogar in Oblivion etc...
Spiele mal deine Chars auf 30+ dann kann man was sagen..und bevor etwas gesagt wird ich hab atm genug 40er;P
Spielerbegrenzung is nur in Festungen net inner Hauptstadt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn man liest, was du alles gespielt hast im Onlinemarkt und mit welcher Intensität bleib am besten bei Offlinespielen..kosten ja auch nix.....


----------



## Astravall (18. September 2009)

Phineas schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Hab mich heute wieder angemeldet. Und jetzt weiß ich wieder, warum ich den Account ablaufen hab lassen...
> 
> ...



Ähm ja ... gut nun wissen wir dass du solospiele lieber magst aber keine MMORPGS ... darum dürfen andere keinen Spaß an MMORPGs haben?
Und du beurteilst die Klassen anhand von bis level 12 gespielt haben O_o. Hmm blöd dass die meisten Klassen ihre Fähigkeiten die sie wirklich unterscheiden oft erst viel Später bekommen. Sicher am Anfang bis level 10-15 sind alle Tanks, DDs oder Heiler relativ gleich, da einfach ihnen noch essentielle Fertigkeiten fehlen. Aber später macht es schon einen deutlichen unterschied ob ich einen Eisenbrecher spiele der seinen Eidfreund Unterstützt oder ob ich einen Ritter spiele bei dem ich mit den Auren den Gegner schwäche oder die Gruppe Stärke und dann auch noch die Auren switchen muss. Die Klassen eines Archetyps unterscheiden sich in Fertigkeiten und Spielweise spätestens auf Level 40 sehr wohl. Ein Chaosbarbar kann z.b. seine Gegner nieder werfen oder zu sich heranziehen während der Spalta gut darin ist Singletargetschaden oder AoE-Schaden auszuteilen ... interessant wie du da auf 'spielt sich alles gleich' kommst.

MfG Michael


----------



## Snowhawk (18. September 2009)

Wrong Game lol (bezog sich auf die oberhalb von mir entfernte Goldkaufwerbung für Aion)


----------



## Skathloc (18. September 2009)

Görms schrieb:


> imba klassen ala 1-1-1 brauchen auch kein RR
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mit meinem WL brauch ich insgesamt 16 Skills (bis auf 2 haben alle Cooldown), +3Abrichtungen, +Petbefehle.

Mit 1-1-1 is beim Löwen garnichts. da kann man sich gleich hinstellen, kaffeetrinken und warten bis man tot ist


----------



## OldboyX (18. September 2009)

@ TE

Ich persönlich war nicht so angetan von WAR, aus diversen Gründen, aber primär wegen der schlechten Performance, den Lags und dem schwammigen gameplay (es läuft nie so richtig "rund", sowohl wenn man mit QuestNPCs redet als auch bei Kampfskills usw. es gibt immer irgendwo kleine Verzögerungen) und würde dir eher ein anderes MMO ans Herz legen. HDRO, AoC oder in 10 Tagen auch Aion.

Für HDRO, AoC und WAR kann ich nur empfehlen einfach die Trialversionen die es von allen 3 Games gibt zu nutzen um dir ein Bild zu machen. Ein weiterer Faktor ist vielleicht dein soziales Umfeld. MMOs machen mMn mehr Spaß wenn man sie zusammen mit anderen spielt, die man kennt.


----------



## Pente (18. September 2009)

Der Umgangston im Warhammer Forum wird immer schlimmer.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich wüsste nicht, dass hier im Warhammer Bereich unsere *Forenregeln* sowie die *Netiquette* nicht gelten.

Mir ist egal wem Warhammer gefällt oder eben auch nicht, *unterlasst die Beleidigungen, die persönlichen Angriffe und den allgemein forschen provokativen Ton.* Wem das nicht von selbst gelingt dem verschaffe ich gerne eine ausreichend lange Foren-Auszeit damit er sich in guten Umgangsformen üben kann.


----------



## Peithon (18. September 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Der einzige Char der einige Dunkeltrostteile aus Lost Vale hat ist mein Siggi. Aber der Unterschied ob ich nun Dunkeltrost anhabe oder Auslöscher ist nicht der rede wert .... bei meinem Siggi bin ich sogar sehr lange mit Grünem Equip rumgelaufen weil ich fand dass da die Stats die für mich wichtig waren viel beser als Auslöscher waren ... na gut bischen weniger Rüstung aber sonst eigentlich sehr passend. LdT war ich bisher nur ein einziges mal (da find ich OpenRvR momentan einfach prikelnder).


Wie man sieht hast mit einem Feuerzauberer und einem Sigmarpriester Klassen, die in Gruppen gern gesehen werden. Es gibt jedoch auch Klassen, die man nicht gebrauchen kann. Was soll man mit einem Hexenjäger oder Weißen Löwen, wenn man eine Bombergruppe für Szenarien zusammenstellt?


Astravall schrieb:


> Und jetzt sag mir ich müsse in WAR Tage oder Monate lang Jeden Tag eine Ini 4-5 Stunden raiden um konkurenzfähig zu bleiben. Die Behauptung WAR wäre Itemlastig ist echt lächerlich. Klar wenn ein Hexenjäger mit Level 35 auf dich zukommt dass der nicht so viel schaden macht wie ein 40ger da er vielleicht mit level 30 Ausrüstung noch rumrennt und noch einige Fertigkeiten bis 40 fehlen und auch die Stats noch etwas niedriger.


Theoretisch hast du weniger Zeiteinsatz. Was ist jedoch, wenn die LdT nicht aufgehen und man nicht zum Geierfürsten kann? Desweiteren ist es auch schwer entsprechend ausgerüsteten Ersatz für Geierfürst oder LV zu finden, weil die meisten, die die Ausrüstung haben, in anderen Gruppen verplant sind, z. B. Tanks.


Astravall schrieb:


> Zum Thema Runi 1vs1: Zum Glück ist Warhammer ja durch Stein, Schere, Papier Prinzip auf 1vs1 ausgelegt O_o /ironieoff ... natürlich habe ich es Heiler alleine schwer gegen einen DD aber darauf ist das Spiel ja auch ausgelegt. Genauso habe ich als WL aber auch ein Prob gegen einen Tank alleine ... nur wenn Heilung von hinten kommt kann ich den Tank auch zerlegen wenn der keine Heilung bekommt ... und ja mein WL ist auf Wächter geskillt. Trotzdem blockt ein Schildtank den Löwen oft genug um den wegzu hauen und dann stehe ich mit runtergelassenen Hosen da denn meine Styles die selber ohne Pet ausführen kann machen nicht viel Schaden. Tu dich mit ner Gruppe zusammen oder wenns nur drei Leute sind aus Tank, Heiler und DD ... DAS macht einen unterschied, aber sicher nicht ob ich nun Grünes Equip habe oder Dunkeltrost. Aber das verstehe ja die wenigsten .. die viele scheinen ein MMORPG wie ein Solospiel zu spielen und wundern sich dann das es so wenig Spaß macht.


Auf Erengrad gibt es WLs, die nur gegen RR70+ Tanksprobleme haben. Alles andere hauen sie einfach um. Ebenso gibt es Hexenjäger, die alles im 1 gegen 1 besiegen. Natürlich ist es so, dass Warhammer ein Gruppenspiel ist, aber die meisten Burgen werden unferteidigt oder nahezu unverteidigt eingenommen. Szenarienwartezeiten brauchen bei einigen Fraktionen 20 Minuten und mehr. Man hat im T4 extrem lange Wartezeiten. Altdorf oder UV ohne Gegner ist im Grunde 2 Stunden Wartezeit mit 5 Minuten PvE zum Abschluss. 
Im Bezug auf "Waithammer" soll ja gegengesteuert werden. Allerdings ist es zur Zeit eben so, dass man z. B. vor Zonenlocks 15 Minuten und mehr an einem Schlachtfeldziel wartet, es manchmal nichts passiert, man manchmal jedoch 2 Minuten vor dem Lock von einer Überzahl an Gegnern weggehauen wird.


----------



## Astravall (18. September 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> Wie man sieht hast mit einem Feuerzauberer und einem Sigmarpriester Klassen, die in Gruppen gern gesehen werden. Es gibt jedoch auch Klassen, die man nicht gebrauchen kann. Was soll man mit einem Hexenjäger oder Weißen Löwen, wenn man eine Bombergruppe für Szenarien zusammenstellt?
> 
> Theoretisch hast du weniger Zeiteinsatz. Was ist jedoch, wenn die LdT nicht aufgehen und man nicht zum Geierfürsten kann? Desweiteren ist es auch schwer entsprechend ausgerüsteten Ersatz für Geierfürst oder LV zu finden, weil die meisten, die die Ausrüstung haben, in anderen Gruppen verplant sind, z. B. Tanks.
> 
> ...



Es gibt KEINE Klassen die man nicht gebrauchen kann ... also ich weiß nicht was das soll JEDE Klasse kann etwas im RvR beitragen ... warum sollte ich eine Bombergruppe bauen? Wir bauen in Allianz und auch so in Random-KT Gruppen mit dem was da ist. Da ist keine Nutzlos ... was soll die Aussage?

Wegen LdT: Ja und? Wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe braucht man die Items aus LdT nicht ... ich habe z.b. kein einziges Item von dort.

Und zum Rest da kann ich nur sagen dass ich auf Drakenwald ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Die Destros bei uns warten schon lange nimmer auf Time lock die machen alles über punkte momentan.

MfG Michael


----------



## Phineas Phreak (18. September 2009)

Hellbabe schrieb:


> Also wenn du morgends schon Lags etc hast, wo eh wg RLverplfichtungen kaum Leute spielen....denke ich ma das dein Rechner etwas zu lahm ist (selbst mein 5 Jahre alter 2.Rechner läuft auf niedriger Stufe noch einigermaßen gut). Quests sind halt Geschmackssache, aber ich habe auch nur einen Char mit Q gelevelt, der Rest nur über 90% PvP....
> Wenn man Grafik von Single mit Multiplayerspielen vergleicht = Äpfel - Birnen...und das mit der Kollisionsabfrage....grob geraten gibts sogar in Oblivion etc...
> Spiele mal deine Chars auf 30+ dann kann man was sagen..und bevor etwas gesagt wird ich hab atm genug 40er;P
> Spielerbegrenzung is nur in Festungen net inner Hauptstadt
> ...



Hab nen E8400, GTX260, 8GB Ram...wie gesagt: LAGS und nicht Ruckeln! Das merkt man ja auch ständig, wenn man Sachen erbeutet, verkauft, oder beim "Zuhauen" bzw Tasten-Klopfen.

Naja...außer (schon seit Juni) Arbeit suchen und nebenbei auf einen 2ten Microsoft (Exchange Admin) Kurs zu hoffen hab ich im Moment keine RL Verpflichtungen. Die IT Consulting Branche ist eben auch von der WK betroffen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kolissionsabfragen gibts in jedem Spiel, in der sich ein Spieler als Objekt in einer vordefinierten Umgebung frei bewegen kann. Die Genauigkeit macht den Unterschied.
Ja, das mit den Spielerbegrenzungen hab ich ja gemeint. Hab das nur mal am Rande mitbekommen, als ich zu spät zu meinem ersten Altdorf-Raid gekommen bin und alle möglichen Leute vor einer ewig langen Mauer rumstanden. Aber als damals Lev 30 wars mir eh egal. Daher auch der Hinweis aus den viel-zitierten sog. "Heul-Threads" (mE berechtigt).
Und nein - ich finde Online:Offline ist nicht gleich Äpfelirnen. Wohl eher "Mostäpfel:Golden Delicious"
Das Ziel von mmoRPG ist ja dennoch unter anderem eine glaubhafte Welt zu erschaffen. Auch wenn die Priorität zB bei WAR mehr beim PvP liegt.
Ich bin mir sicher, dass sich in mittlerer Zukunft hier einiges tut.
Klar ist jedenfalls, dass es bei MMORPG's immer länger dauert, einen technischen Fortschritt (bessere Client-Hardware, Serverhardware, Netzwerk/Internet-Infrastruktur die noch mehr gleichzeitige Verbindungen noch schneller bearbeiten kann) umzusetzen, als bei Offlinern.
Aber ich freu mich schon auf Onliner mit einer dichten Atmosphäre wie bei Gothic, Vielfältigkeit à la Titan Quest und ein Scenario wie bei Warhammer Online!


----------



## Pymonte (18. September 2009)

Spieler-Kollision gibt es eben nicht in jedem Spiel. Hast du bisher nur in AoC und WAR. Und AoC würde vermutlich bei keinem laufen, wenn es dort auch nur annähernd so große Schlachten wie in WAR geben würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phineas Phreak (18. September 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Ähm ja ... gut nun wissen wir dass du solospiele lieber magst aber keine MMORPGS ... darum dürfen andere keinen Spaß an MMORPGs haben?
> Und du beurteilst die Klassen anhand von bis level 12 gespielt haben O_o. Hmm blöd dass die meisten Klassen ihre Fähigkeiten die sie wirklich unterscheiden oft erst viel Später bekommen. Sicher am Anfang bis level 10-15 sind alle Tanks, DDs oder Heiler relativ gleich, da einfach ihnen noch essentielle Fertigkeiten fehlen. Aber später macht es schon einen deutlichen unterschied ob ich einen Eisenbrecher spiele der seinen Eidfreund Unterstützt oder ob ich einen Ritter spiele bei dem ich mit den Auren den Gegner schwäche oder die Gruppe Stärke und dann auch noch die Auren switchen muss. Die Klassen eines Archetyps unterscheiden sich in Fertigkeiten und Spielweise spätestens auf Level 40 sehr wohl. Ein Chaosbarbar kann z.b. seine Gegner nieder werfen oder zu sich heranziehen während der Spalta gut darin ist Singletargetschaden oder AoE-Schaden auszuteilen ... interessant wie du da auf 'spielt sich alles gleich' kommst.
> 
> MfG Michael



Glaubst du allen ernstes, dass es mein Ziel ist, hier gegen alle MMORPG's zu wettern und vor Allem: Alle Leute hier dazu zu bekehren lieber wieder Offline zu zocken? Was für ein Interesse hätte ich daran?
Ich denke, Onliner bieten schon um einiges mehr Fun-Potential als Offliner. Das sieht man ja auch am allgemeinen Trend Richtung Online (zb GTA)
Der Reiz an Online mag hier zb das Gemeinsame ausmachen, die größeren Wettbewerbsmöglichkeiten, die Selbstrepräsentation (Stichwort Individualisierung des Chars, Autos, sogar Facebook Seite udgl.) Vieles geht Richtung Online - und zwar massiv und in jeder Sparte - nicht nur Spiele. Siehe zB Google und Microsoft, welche diverse Office Dienste vollständig online anbieten. Das wird sich extrem auch in anderen Sparten und Branchen ausweiten.

Was *mich* einfach stört - und ich hier ein bisschen zu diskutieren versuche - das sind eben die technischen Unzulänglichkeiten (an denen WAR durch sein Spielprinzip noch mehr leidet) wie diese auch oft zitierte "Zähigkeit" und eben "Lags" die im Moment eventuell nur durch Spielerlimits in gewissen Gebieten ausgeglichen werden kann, die zwar schön erdachten aber flach umgesetzten Welten, etc

Dennoch - eine Weiterentwicklung von MMO kanns eh nur geben, wenn es begeisterte und kritisch-reflexive Spieler gibt, die diese Firmen groß machen und die Chance bieten, solche Welten zu erdenken und umzusetzen.


----------



## Phineas Phreak (18. September 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Spieler-Kollision gibt es eben nicht in jedem Spiel. Hast du bisher nur in AoC und WAR. Und AoC würde vermutlich bei keinem laufen, wenn es dort auch nur annähernd so große Schlachten wie in WAR geben würde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



grob gesagt:
Objekt-Kollisionen ergeben sich in jedem "virtuellen Raum".
Wenn du in einem Spiel eine Tasse Tee auf einen Tisch stellst, muss das Spiel irgendwie erkennen, dass der Tisch massiv ist und man was draufstellen kann! Der Überbegriff, der dahinter steht nennt sich eben Kollisionserkennung.
Ein "NoClip" Modus beispielsweise umgeht diese und du kannst durch Objekte..."geistern".


----------



## Pymonte (18. September 2009)

Phineas schrieb:


> grob gesagt:
> Objekt-Kollisionen ergeben sich in jedem "virtuellen Raum".
> Wenn du in einem Spiel eine Tasse Tee auf einen Tisch stellst, muss das Spiel irgendwie erkennen, dass der Tisch massiv ist und man was draufstellen kann! Der Überbegriff, der dahinter steht nennt sich eben Kollisionserkennung.
> Ein "NoClip" Modus beispielsweise umgeht diese und du kannst durch Objekte..."geistern".



das ist mir klar, ändert aber nix an der Tatsache das WAR eine Kollision zwischen Spielern hat, außer AoC es aber kein Spiel implementierte. Objekt Kollision ist in einem 3D Spiel irgendwie Standard oder?


----------



## Astravall (18. September 2009)

Phineas schrieb:


> grob gesagt:
> Objekt-Kollisionen ergeben sich in jedem "virtuellen Raum".
> Wenn du in einem Spiel eine Tasse Tee auf einen Tisch stellst, muss das Spiel irgendwie erkennen, dass der Tisch massiv ist und man was draufstellen kann! Der Überbegriff, der dahinter steht nennt sich eben Kollisionserkennung.
> Ein "NoClip" Modus beispielsweise umgeht diese und du kannst durch Objekte..."geistern".



Objektkollision wo der dein CLIENT direkt überprüfen kann ob er mit Objekten in der Welt kollidiert ist aber etwas anderes als wenn der SERVER die Position von HUNDERTEN Spielern vergleichen muss um Manipulationen zu verhindern. Die Spieler haben halt keine Feste Position in der Welt wie ein Baum oder ein Tisch oder eine Tasse Tee. Dabei kommen die Daten dann auch noch zu unterschiedlichen Zeit werden asyncron aktualisiert usw.

MfG Michael


----------



## Mystika-Blutkessel (18. September 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> das ist mir klar, ändert aber nix an der Tatsache das WAR eine Kollision zwischen Spielern hat, außer AoC es aber kein Spiel implementierte. Objekt Kollision ist in einem 3D Spiel irgendwie Standard oder?



Kollisionsabfrage schön und gut aber ich sehe in Warhammer damit mehr Probleme als das es Freude macht. Ich hätte ehrlich gesagt drauf verzichten können.


----------



## Churchak (18. September 2009)

ich ned mir gibt das meinem Tank doch nen grösseren sinn.Und ned nur bei dem,auch mit andern Chars konnt ich damit schon heiler retten in dem ich mich zwichen selbigen und den angreifer drengen konnte.


----------



## Phineas Phreak (18. September 2009)

Thema Kollisionsabfragen: sorry dieses naive Beispiel...
@Astravall: Hab ich ja gesagt, dass dies technisch sehr aufwendig ist, was eben in diversen Einschränkungen mündet. Da es vor WAR noch keiner so exzessiv eingesetzt hat, konnte auch keiner --so genau-- voraussagen, wie sich das performance technisch auswirkt. Klar kann man Testserver machen und dann die Ergebnisse auf "n-Spieler" hochrechnen. Aber meist zeigen sich Design-Probleme eben erst im Ernstfall oder in der Beta - also nach dem "Point of no Return" eines jeden solch ambitionierten Projekts (MMO's gehören da zweifellos dazu)

Klar - DAFÜR macht es WAR sicher nicht schlecht. Aber aufgrund des Spielprinzips ist "nicht schlecht" mE zu wenig und hoffe daher, wie alle anderen auch, auf baldige Besserung.
Nur dieses Hoffen geht nun schon seid der Beta Version, wie man ja an den Heulthreads nachlesen kann. Daher meine "lauten Überlegungen" zum Thema.
Es wird künftig zweifelsohne besser werden. Wann das sein kann, ist fraglich - prognosen unseriös.

Edit:
apropo unseriöse prognosen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich denke aber, dass das Prinzip der MMO's - also das Spielclient Prinzip - Schule machen wird, so bald diese...Unzulänglichkeiten...ausgemerzt sind und sich auch auf andere Spiele überträgt. Von den ganzen Browsergames abgesehen ist ein Beispiel für aufwendigere 3D Spiele "Quake Live" - der Browser fungiert mit einem AddOn als Client.
Ich denke auch das sich zB Gamespy, Steam, etc. zu Plattformen entwickeln werden, in denen Spiele gemietet und auch direkt dort drinnen ausgeführt werden können.

Das spart viele Aufwände (Medien, Transport, Händlervertrieb, etc) und es sieht derzeit danach aus, als ob "Raubkopien" damit vermieden werden können. Dafür werden Account Hacks und Serverhacks in die Höhe schnellen.
EDIT2: driftigstes Argument: der Hersteller spart sich viel Kosten, gibt diese Einsparungen aber höchstwahrscheinlich nicht weiter - siehe Steam. >>Profitmaximierung.
Da aber viele die Games sofort haben wollen, kaufen sie sie trotzdem, ohne dafür was "in der Hand zu haben". Tatsächlich nämlich mietet man die meisten Spiele über Steam nur (auf unbestimmte Zeit).
Naja - mal sehen wie es weiter geht.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (18. September 2009)

Kollision ist doch super. Aber so viel Rechenleistung wird es ja nun auch nicht fressen. Denn ich meine Server kann man doch dem Entsprechend Ausstaaten, dass die sowas verkraften. Man muss sich nur klar machen, wie viel Informationen der Server und der Client austauschen müssen. Das ist ja eigentlich das Manko. Denn dort geht Leistung verloren, die im 10^(-3) bereich zu finden ist, das macht sich dann fix spürbar. Das ganze ist aber auch net unser Problem, sondern von den Entwickeln. Die müssen halt sich im Klaren sein, was sie alles wollen, wie es ausschauen muss und was alles Server Arbeit ist, was der Client zu bewältigen hat und was an Informationen diese beiden austauschen müssen und sollen.

Aber Kollision gibt es glaub auch in Guild Wars ... ja gibt es auch in Guild Wars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Also ist WAR damit jetzt nicht gerade neu ^^. Auch bei Eve Online gibt es Kollision bei Raumschiffen. Also so ganz unüblich ist das bei MMO nicht. Nur man muss sich halt klar werden ob man es brauch. Bei WAR passt es, wozu sollte sonst ne Tankwall stehen, aber dann muss man die auch im Griff bekommen. Denn die ist teilweise sehr verbuggt. Gerade Lags können da viel ändern und beeinflussen. Genau das kann ein Problem sein. Das man eben überlegen muss, wer den eigentlich die Kontrolle über die Position der Spieler hat. Denn wenn der Spieler und Server bei jedem Problem, sich gegenseitig fragen wo sie nun stehen, kann es übele Lasten auf dem Netz geben. Da muss man so zusagen auch einschränken und eben sagen, die Client Position zählt beim Auslösen von Fähigkeiten etc. Das ganze kann enorme Auswirkung auf Lags haben. Daran haben sie glaub ich auch bissel was gemacht, weswegen diese Positionsfehler weniger geworden sind. 

Aber das Problem ist halt auch ihre Enginee wahl, hätten sie da eine bessere getroffen, wären Lichteffekte, Grafik und Schatten 0 Problem. Das packen derzeitige Clients locker und wenn man geschickt was regelt, kann man diese Effekte ausschalten oder von der Qualität reduzieren. Bei WAR hat man da leider sehr wenig Optionen, unnötige Effekte auszuschalten. Wie Raucheffekte, die enorm hässlich aussehen und verbuggt sind teilweise. Aber sowas ist ein Enginee Problem.

Kollsion ist super, da man somit als Tank wirklich eine "Wand" ist. Damit bekommt eine gute und wichtige Aufgabe. Denn ohne Kollision ist es eher wie bei WOW, dass man eben in Inis tanken kann und im BG durch seinen CC bissel was erreicht. Aber ein Hinterniss ist man nur an "BGobjekten", da man dort mit HP, Avoid und Rüstung ne Zeit steht. Aber man selbst ist halt nicht der Amboss, sondern die Fähigkeiten sind es. Aber ein Tank sollte als Person selbst, eben ein Hinterniss darstellen, an dass man vorbei kommen muss und das wird er nur durch Kollsion. Wenn er dann noch Fähigkeiten hat, die seine Lebenserwartugn erhöhen (also Schadensreduzierung und Avoid), dann ist er wirklich ein Hinterniss.


----------



## Oceanus (18. September 2009)

Das Argument, der 30. Städteraid und Burgbelagerung langweilt usw ist vollkommen haltlos, in WoW habt ihr seid 5 Jahren 4 bzw 5 verschiedene BGs und ein paar Arenen, wo ist denn da die Vielfalt und Abwechslung. Es ist haargenau das Gleiche, wenn nicht sogar viel monotoner.


----------



## Geige (18. September 2009)

Bei Arena leigt der reiz am messen mit dem gegnerischem
team, da kamm es mal auf das können jedes einzelnen Spielers an
bei denn BG´s geb ich dir recht die sind nach kurzer Zeit wirklich Monoton!


----------



## Lexxer240 (19. September 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Bei Arena leigt der reiz am messen mit dem gegnerischem
> team, da kamm es mal auf das können jedes einzelnen Spielers an
> bei denn BG´s geb ich dir recht die sind nach kurzer Zeit wirklich Monoton!




da kommts nur aufs können an wen die teams und equipt gleich sind..sonst isses berechenbar..


----------



## Pymonte (19. September 2009)

Lexxer240 schrieb:


> da kommts nur aufs können an wen die teams und equipt gleich sind..sonst isses berechenbar..



fangen wir am besten keine Arena Diskussion an, wir wissen ja alle wo das endet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salute (19. September 2009)

ersoichso schrieb:


> pymonte nach wie vor vollkommen ueberzeugt und kritik immun
> 
> die probleme werden von vielen spielern/ex-spielern die gerne weiter gespielt haetten das aber nicht tun da es eben nur die probleme gibt (bestaetigt mittlerweile,nicht alle aber paar) schon laenger bemaengelt*
> Te vergiss die diskussion denn der bedarf is hier von den 24/7 user nicht erwuenscht (eine handvoll,frueher war des forum mehr besucht warum nur?)
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@TE

Du kannst dir auch eine Probeversion holen, letztendlich sind die Geschmäcker ja verschieden.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (19. September 2009)

Was diskutiert ihr hier noch? der @TE hat einmal gefragt und hat hier sicherlich nie wieder reingeschaut so wie es aussieht!!!


----------



## Rungor (19. September 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Spieler-Kollision gibt es eben nicht in jedem Spiel. Hast du bisher nur in AoC und WAR. Und AoC würde vermutlich bei keinem laufen, wenn es dort auch nur annähernd so große Schlachten wie in WAR geben würde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6fGigfAq_Y&feature=fvw
ich schätze das werden auch ca. 20-30 angreifer gegen 20-30 vert. gewesen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und wenn ich jetzt noch die grafik vergleiche dann müsste man AoC auf low stellen um die WAR max grafik zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und z.B. ich kann bei 20vs20 bei AoC alles auf max. + 8xAA stellen ohne das es ruckelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn ich das bei WAR (8xAA erzwungen) mache wäre ich über 20 FPS froh bei 20vs20 schlachten



aber B2T:
ich würde mir WAR auf alle fälle holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn dir die trail gefallen hat dann wirds dir auch später noch einige zeit spaß machen..einzig und allein im t4 kann die motivation dann schnell vorbei sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (war zumindest bei mir der fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis t4 hats spaß gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann wars vorbei)


----------



## Teal (19. September 2009)

Salute schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehe ich auch so. Am Besten testet man selber mal und schaut rein, ob einem das Spiel taugt, oder nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (19. September 2009)

Jo,wie schon einige gesagt haben hol dir die Trial und guck selbst.
Mich nervt an WAR eigentlich nur die dummen Char-Animationsbugs bzw. laggs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und im RvR ... BÄM lagg tot und man hat keine Ahnung wieso eigentlich ^^


----------



## siberian (20. September 2009)

Bei WOW macht das EQ nach meiner Erfahrung einen viel grösseren Unterschied aus. Oder geh mal grün/blau equippt gegen einen Full Epiq mit viel Abhärtung. Da bist in einer Sekunde weg. Natürlich spielt das EQ auch bei WAR eine grosse Rolle aber nicht derart krass wie bei WOW. Ausserdem muss das auch so sein, sonst gäbe es ja keine Motivation sich eine bessere Ausrüstung zu besorgen was nun mal der Sinn jedes mmo ist.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (20. September 2009)

Bei Guild Wars gibt es auch andere Motivations Gründe. Dort bekommt man Standard Items sehr günstig und Max Rüstung recht billig.
Das perfektionieren mit Waffen und so, kostet dann schon bissel was. ABer an sich sind die Leistungsteigerungen durch Items nicht sonderlich groß.
Bei WAR machen Items enorm was aus, dazu kommt der RR Rang der ja nicht nur bessere Items erlaubt, sondern mehr Stats über diesen RR BAum und natürlich mehr AP. Das ganze ist am Ende nicht mehr Einsteiger Freundlich.

Bei WOW muss man bitte unterscheiden, dass PVP keine Pflicht ist. Da wo PVP pflicht ist, muss man sich gedanken machen ,dass auch neueinsteiger nicht so weit hinter alten stehen. Das Problem die Item Spirale ist halt bei WAR auch da und im PVE Contetn bekommt man die besten Waffen und unglaublich starke Pocket Items. Als Neuling kann man da doch den Anschluss verlieren, wenn man dann entlich mal 40 geschafft hat. Also find ich für ein RVR spiel, was also PVP im Fordergrund hat, sind Items keine Motivation. Denn damit rennen 40/80er rum und sind damit unglaublich stark und die frischen 40/40er haben dagegen 0 Chance, außer sie kommen im Team ... naja und alleine läuft ein 40/80er nie rum.

Man merkt es auch beim Level. Wenn man 10/11; 20/21 und 30/31 ist, ist man dank dem Einfluss und so eine Art Halbgott, wenn man Heilung im Hintergrund hat. Tanks in diesem Bereich sterben nicht, solange nicht leute regelrecht fokusen. Heiler können in diesem Bereich sich heilen und andere. Außer wenn man natürlich mit Fokus druff geht. WEnn man aber dann 12;22 oder 32 wird ist man Kanonenfutter. Da merkt man doch stark, dass Items enorm große Rolle spielen. 
Wie gesagt bei WOW ist das egal, da es nur in der Arena dann darauf ankommt, sonst kann man doch rein gehen und halt Fun haben. Mehr istt PVP bei WOW ja auch nicht.
Bei WAR ist PVP Grundstein und dafür ist der Weg der Itemspirale in meinen Augen unbalanced und macht es neu einsteigern mehr als schwer.


----------



## Terratec (20. September 2009)

Ich als Squigtreiber mache im RVR aber mit Auslöscher nur geringfügig weniger Schaden, als wenn ich Invasor anziehe.
Also geht zumindest bei dieser Klasse die Beschwerde die Items wären zu wichtig nicht auf, vor allem da man diese auch durch das Markensystem wirklich sehr schnell bekommen kann. Auch die Tatsache, dass man als low-RR-ler bis zu 5x mehr Ruf bekommt als jemand mit 60+, erleichtert das Aufholen zumindest bis zum Mittelfeld ungemein.


----------



## Tamaecki (20. September 2009)

Terratec schrieb:


> Ich als Squigtreiber mache im RVR aber mit Auslöscher nur geringfügig weniger Schaden, als wenn ich Invasor anziehe.
> Also geht zumindest bei dieser Klasse die Beschwerde die Items wären zu wichtig nicht auf, vor allem da man diese auch durch das Markensystem wirklich sehr schnell bekommen kann. Auch die Tatsache, dass man als low-RR-ler bis zu 5x mehr Ruf bekommt als jemand mit 60+, erleichtert das Aufholen zumindest bis zum Mittelfeld ungemein.



wie  meinst du das?


----------



## Churchak (20. September 2009)

wie meint er was? Mit den rps? 
Naja hau ich als RR20 nen RR 40 um bekomm ich 1200 RPs,hau ich als RR40 nen RR40 um bekomm ich 1000 Rps,hau ich als RR60 nen RR 40 um bekomm ich 800 Rps(die Zahlen sind nur nen Beispiel und sind ned 1 zu 1 umzumünzen da sie nur dazu dienen aufzuzeigen wie in etwa es sich verhält).


----------



## Astravall (21. September 2009)

Golrik schrieb:


> Bei Guild Wars gibt es auch andere Motivations Gründe. Dort bekommt man Standard Items sehr günstig und Max Rüstung recht billig.
> Das perfektionieren mit Waffen und so, kostet dann schon bissel was. ABer an sich sind die Leistungsteigerungen durch Items nicht sonderlich groß.
> Bei WAR machen Items enorm was aus, dazu kommt der RR Rang der ja nicht nur bessere Items erlaubt, sondern mehr Stats über diesen RR BAum und natürlich mehr AP. Das ganze ist am Ende nicht mehr Einsteiger Freundlich.
> 
> ...



Auch wenn du die Behauptung, dass Items sehr großen Einfluss haben noch 100 mal wieder holst wird die Aussage trotzdem nicht richtiger.

Natürlich haben Items die 10 Level unterschied haben einen gewissen Einfluss.
Aber genauso einen Einfluss hat dass du als level 22 z.b. viel weniger Stärke / Intelligenz,  Leben oder Widerstand hast wie ein 31. Ganz unabhängigig von der Ausrüstung. Du bekommst ja mit jedem Levelanstieg mehr Leben und eine Primärattribute steigen. Gut zum Teil wird das Kompensiert mit der Automatischen Levelanhebung (in deinem Beispiel von Level 22 auf 28).

Trotzdem komme ich z.b. auch recht einfach an die RvR-Setteile schon ab Rufrang 24 oder 25. Was besseres gibt es in dem Bereich dann nicht (auch für einen 31ger). An Marken zum kaufen der RvRsets kommt man ja recht leicht. Und mann kann ja die Marken aus den niedrigeren Tiers sogar aufwerten für das nächste Tier.

Wenn ich aber Items habe die vom Level etwa gleich sind ist es relativ wurscht ob ich was Grünes Blaues oder ein Setteil anhabe, solange ich darauf achte dass die Ausrüstung  meine Primärattribute unterstützt.

Mit meinem Weißen Löwen hatte ich z.b. ab level 35 die Auslöscherteile komplett.

MfG Michael


----------



## mdee (21. September 2009)

hallo zusammen

ihr lammentiert hier wieder mal wegen den ausrüstungen .... ich habe sicher nicht das beste equipment aber sicher ist ich habe viel spass und das zählt für mich mehr....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (21. September 2009)

fand war immer knuffelig und toll zu spielen, aber irgendwie hats mich nie länger als einen Monat motiviert


----------



## Pymonte (21. September 2009)

an dieser Stelle mal das Video zu den US Trials (EU ist verlinkt auf der Seite).

Ich finds ein bisschen Schade, dass wir nur ein Bild haben für die Trial, das Video fetzt nämlich ein ganzes Stück mehr.

http://www.warhammeronline.com/trial/


----------



## Tünnemann72 (22. September 2009)

Also wenn du nur ein Quentchen für PvP Gekloppe übrig hast, lohnt ein Blick in das War- Universum allemal. Habe meinen Acc. heute auch reaktiviert und ziehe gerade Patches. Nebenbei angemerkt suche ich noch eine Gilde - ich denke ich werde einen Char auf Ordnungsseite erstellen - Server: Drakenwald. Namen des Chars poste ich, sobald ich ihn erstellt habe - also mache ich quasi einen Neuanfang.


----------



## HappyChaos (22. September 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> an dieser Stelle mal das Video zu den US Trials (EU ist verlinkt auf der Seite).
> 
> Ich finds ein bisschen Schade, dass wir nur ein Bild haben für die Trial, das Video fetzt nämlich ein ganzes Stück mehr.
> 
> http://www.warhammeronline.com/trial/


Joa,das Video ist echt nice.Aber werden die Amis nicht allgemein bevorzugt?


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (22. September 2009)

Nein bei den Amis macht das Mythic alles selbst. Hier macht es GOA und ist GOA für sowas zuständig. Daher kann man von Nachteil schon Sprechen ^^


----------



## Pymonte (22. September 2009)

ist leider immer so, wenn sich Dritte um solche Anliegen kümmern. GOA muss immer mit Mythic Rücksprache halten, bevor sie etwas veröffentlichen, daher ist der Info Fluss Entwickler --> Spieler in EU doch sehr begrenzt (man schaue sich nur die Forenbeiträge der Devs an).

Desweiteren wird die Website Gestaltung u.ä. vermutlich von einem internen GOA Pool aus geleitet (also kein spezielles Kontigent nur für WAR), daher kommen auch hier Änderungen (ich meine nicht News, sondern Überarbeitung der HP/des Forums) eher schleppend und in Intervallen, da GOA ja auch mehr als nur WAR betreut.

Alles in allem haben wir hier eben ein bisschen die A-Karte. Andererseits liegts eben auch daran, das EU immer Mehrsprachig ist. Das heißt man braucht ein viel größeres und breitgefächertes Team um den Support in verschiedenen Sprachen/Gesetzen etc abzudecken. Glaub, das ist Mythic dann einfach zu umständlich gewesen. Würde es nur EN-EU Server geben, wäre das sicherlich was anderes.

Aber naja, wer des Englischen mächtig ist, der kann sich ja weiterhin schnell auf den US Seiten (bzw den englischen Fanseiten) informieren.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (22. September 2009)

Nö direkten Vorwurf mach ich in gewissen Dinge ja GOA auch nicht.

Zock ja englischen Client und da sieht man, dass Mythic enorm gespart hat. Die Item Infos sind Deutsch, weil ich auf deutschen Servern unterwegs bin =). das ist nicht GOA schuld sowas.

Aber es wirkt schon sehr schwach. Wenn Mythic lauter Dinge anbietet und in Europa muss man warten.
Ist aber bei Blizzard auch nicht anders. Die haben ihre wichtigen Testrealms un die werden zugebombt mit patches und events werden gestartet und testst etc. Aber Europa muss da immer bissel warten ^^.
Wir sind eben nur Kolonie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber GOA ist dennoch vom Suporrt her enorm schwach. Zeigen ja diese Wildcards sehr gut und auch das ewige hickhack mit dem Servern, dass diese Beta Kriegsverlauf nicht weiter geht und das sie Events von einer coolen Orkgilde ankündigen und den Server doch schließen ^^. Das wirkt alles bissel schwach.


----------



## Pymonte (22. September 2009)

Golrik schrieb:


> Nö direkten Vorwurf mach ich in gewissen Dinge ja GOA auch nicht.
> 
> Zock ja englischen Client und da sieht man, dass Mythic enorm gespart hat. Die Item Infos sind Deutsch, weil ich auf deutschen Servern unterwegs bin =). das ist nicht GOA schuld sowas.
> 
> ...



Das ist inkorrekt. Der englische Client hat auch alle Questtexte auf Englisch, allerdings ist die Umstellung nicht korrekt. Man kann den Unterschied gut auf neuerm Content sehen. LotD sind bei mir englisch und deutsch, je nachdem welche Sprache ich drin habe, das selbe bei den Events. Ich habe das Spiel nun original auf Englisch installiert und alles ist auf Englisch. Schalte ich nun auf DE Client, dann sind bei mir die Questtexte immer noch Englisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ok, eigentlicht stört mich das nicht, da ich darin keinen Vor- oder Nachteil sehe.

Der Kriegsverlauf geht übrigensm ich hatte damit eigentlich selten Probleme. Das mit den Wildcards ist ganz normal. Denn es sind die Anwender, die die Dinger nciht richtig benutztn. Es steht alles in den Richtlinien, aber häufig wird das vergessen. Mit der Wildcard hat man keinen kostenlosen Servertransfer frei, sondern man kann nur einen falschen Wechsel ändern, usw

Die Schädelspaltaz sind übrigens auf Drakenwald und auch für die werden dort Ankündigungen gepostet.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (22. September 2009)

Ich redete von Huss.

Das Problem ich haben icht falsch getranst, sondern ich musste ja transen weil der Server zu machte. damals und naja dann wo ich wieder wollte, musste ich nochmal transen. Das Prob, die Chars sind noch auf dem alten Server, laut anzeige und damit findet er kein ziel was er transen kann. Als Antwort bekam ich ne Wildcardlösung, mit STandard Mail. Das zeigt doch, sie lesen nicht das Problem.

Das mit dem Englischen Client hab ich nur kurz formuliert. Aber es ist ein wilder mix aus Englisch und Deutsch. Das zeigt eben das Mythic sehr oberflächlich gearbeitet hat und in Europa, hat man etliche Sprachen. Da ich auf deutschen Server spiele, gibt es vereinzelte Deutsche Infos. Wenn ich auf englischen zocke, zocke ich Komplett Englisch.
Bei einigen Spielen stellt man zwischen Deutsch, Englisch etc. einfach um und startet entweder neu oder es stellt es gleich um. Wirkt doch alles nicht wirklich gut. Daher finde ich, ist WAR eben sein Geld nicht wert.

Der Suporrt aber sehr schwach, für ein bezahltes Spiel. Ich meine wozu geb ich den sonst Geld. Selbst bei WOW hab ich mal ne falsche Mail verschickt, was falsches gekauft etc. Das hat mich alles nichts gekostet, GM angeschrieben. Problem geschildert fertig. Jetzt sind gewisse Dinge in Game gekommen, wo man eben nahc 2h das Ding zurück geben kann. Ich will nicht WOW und Blizzard damit schön reden, die sind streckenweise auch net super. Aber es ist das Gleiche Problem. Bei dem Spiel wird es vom GM gemacht, bei dem anderen bekommste ne Wildcard Standardmail? Bitte mal ehrlich, dann lieber F2P. Da gibt es keinen Suporrt in diesem Sinne. Aber dennoch kann man zocken und die Server sind on. 

Das ist was ich meine. WAR ist in meinen Augen kein Monatliches Geld wert, da es zu wenig bietet dafür. Deswegen kann man nur sagen. Probieren und schauen ob es einen zusagt, halt über Trial. Aber so richtig glücklich kann man damit wohl kaum werden. Denn für das Geld bekommt man nicht viel geboten.


----------



## exec85 (22. September 2009)

@TE

Ich spiele seit der open beta WAR.
Abgesehen davon daß ich als 1&1 Kunde wohl die A**** Karte gezogen habe, finde ich, daß das Spiel sich doch so langsam in die richtige Richtung bewegt.

Zum Thema 1&1, beim HOP in London entsteht aus Gründen, die weder 1&1 noch der technische Support von WAR kennt, ein Paketverlust zwischen 10 und 100%.
Daraus resultieren unspielbare Lags. Ich rede hier nicht von Lags im Sinne von 2-3 Sekunden, sondern von Standbildern von bis zu 3-4 Minuten.
Die meisten die ich kenne nutzen T-Online und habe ndas Probem nicht. Dafür fast alle 1&1 Kunden. Dazu gibt es einen Thread im offiziellen Forum.

Ansonsten, wenns mal grad spielbar ist, machts mir Spaß ;-)
Auch in Bezug auf balancing finde ich es so wie es z.Zt. läuft top.


----------



## ricci (22. September 2009)

suicider80 schrieb:


> Nach 4 Jahren WoW hab ich mir am WE WAR gezogen (ok, dachte bei 10 Euro kann man nicht so viel falsch machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich möchte da mal kurz anknüpfen.. wenn man WoW anfangs das 1. Jahr! (vom 2. sehen wir mal ab.. da wars richtig geil xD) vergleicht.. 
Ist War ein unschlagbares Produkt.. were War beim Start von WoW in der EU am gleichen Tag gestartet.. wäre WoW jetzt ein Spiel was nicht so stark bevölkert wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg.. der ditt


----------



## Alerius (22. September 2009)

ricci schrieb:


> ich möchte da mal kurz anknüpfen.. wenn man WoW anfangs das 1. Jahr! (vom 2. sehen wir mal ab.. da wars richtig geil xD) vergleicht..
> Ist War ein unschlagbares Produkt.. were War beim Start von WoW in der EU am gleichen Tag gestartet.. wäre WoW jetzt ein Spiel was nicht so stark bevölkert wäre
> 
> 
> ...




Ist aber nunmal nicht, und gerade hier muss ich die WAR Entwickler kritisieren.

Mit WoW haben sie das Referenzprodukt vor der Nase liegen gehabt woran man sich gut orientieren konnte was die Spieler wollen, Stärken ins Spiel übernehmen und Schwächen ausgleichen.
Aber was haben sie gemacht ? ... ein unfertiges, schlecht gecodetes Spiel auf den Markt geworfen mit langweiligem RvR Endcontent ohne Langzeitmotivation woran sich bis heute nichts geändert hat.

WAR ist ein ganz tolles Spiel wenn man es frisch aus der Packung holt, installiert, zockt und es noch nie vorher angespielt hat.
Aber nach 30 tollen Leveln kann man seinen Char löschen und eine neuen erstellen denn bis dahin hat man das beste von WAR schon erlebt.

Ist ja nicht so das diese Probleme erst seit gestern bestehen, aber man wird als Spieler von Mythic im Regen stehen gelassen, vom mangelhaften Service von GOA mal ganz abgesehen.

Das alles zusammen in der Summe führt dazu das WAR wie hier schon angesprochen sein Geld nicht wert ist.
Ich finde WAR wurde in Sachen Spielspaß schon von AoC überholt, und das will schon was heissen.

Wer weiter WAR spielen will der soll das tun ich will da keinen von abhalten, aber wer WAR testen will sollte das nur per Trial machen oder mal kurz beim Kumpel anzocken, wer sich einfach so das Spiel kauft ist selbst schuld.

Meine Meinung.


----------



## MisterX2 (22. September 2009)

Habe seit anfang an WAR gespielt (schon in der C, ich habe es im Allgemeinen nicht bereut es mir geholt zu haben allerdings gab es doch extrem viele frustphasen die mich immer wieder zum Pause machen gezwungen haben.

Jetzt wo Aion raus kommt wird es sicher bald nur noch 1-2 Server geben. 

Antesten lohnt sich bei WAR allemal aber wie die meisten es schon gesagt haben wird es ab 31/32 sehr langweilig... Zwar haben die Länder der Toten zwischendurch für Spaß gesorgt aber länger als 2 Wochen konnten die mich auch nicht halten...

Habe mit WAR jetzt wieder aufgehört und fange dann wohl wieder im Januar oder Februar an falls sie es bis dahin geschafft haben das Spiel Grundlegend zu verbessern. 

Wer sich WAR kaufen möchte soll das ruhig machen und wird sicher seine 1-3 Monate (je nachdem wie viel er Spielt) spaß mit haben. 

@alle die meinen das man bei WAR WoW als vorbild nehmen sollte:

WoW ist sicher kein schlechtes Spiel (habe es selber bis 3 monate nach BC gespielt) aber WAR sollte nie so werden und das ist gut so! Niemand will ein Zweites WoW in einem anderen Universum. Klar hätte man sich ein Paar positive Aspekte als Beispiel nehmen können und aus einigen fehlern hätte lernen können (aber vorallem aus den DAoC fehlern) aber man wollte ja eine andere Zielgruppe ansprechen was auch gut so ist. Denn wenn WAR wie WoW gewesen wäre hätte ja niemand einen Grund gehabt es zu spielen ;-)


----------



## Tünnemann72 (22. September 2009)

Ähm ja -- also ich spiele das Game im Moment auf einem Laptop: 

Athlon QL 64 2,1 GHZ
4 Gig Ram
Radeon 4570

Es läuft selbst auf niedrigster Detailstufe hart an der Grenze zur Spielbarkeit ... ich dachte die hätten mittlerweile die Performance sauber gepatcht ... Denn für flüssiges PvP sollte das Lappi doch wohl reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 tut es aber offenbar nicht ... au mann ...


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (22. September 2009)

Also wenn man billig übers Inet an den Key kommt und den client. Also sagen wir Amazon etc. also legal kaufen. Dann lohnt es sich vieleicht mal. Aber auf dauer ist es eben nichts. Da gibt es andere MMOs die besser gemacht sind und auch Lanzeit Motivation haben.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (22. September 2009)

Golrik schrieb:


> Also wenn man billig übers Inet an den Key kommt und den client. Also sagen wir Amazon etc. also legal kaufen. Dann lohnt es sich vieleicht mal. Aber auf dauer ist es eben nichts. Da gibt es andere MMOs die besser gemacht sind und auch Lanzeit Motivation haben.



ach ja? und die wären bitte welche? !


----------



## Shagkul (22. September 2009)

MisterX2 schrieb:


> Jetzt wo Aion raus kommt wird es sicher bald nur noch 1-2 Server geben.



Aion ist da und die drei deutschen Server stehen immer noch auf Mittel.

Denn viele denen WAR nicht gefallen hat, haben ohnehin schon lange aufgehört.

Natürlich gibt es andere MMOS, aber die erfinden das Rad auch nicht neu, obwohl sie deshalb trotzdem gute Spiele sein können.


----------



## Thoriumobi (22. September 2009)

Nordwolf1980 schrieb:


> ach ja? und die wären bitte welche? !



Allen voran Lotro, und WoW, natürlich.


----------



## Pymonte (22. September 2009)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Allen voran Lotro, und WoW, natürlich.



nö. Das sag ich jetzt einfach mal so. Denn an dieser Stelle rutschen wir schon wieder total in die Subjektivität ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoriumobi (22. September 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> nö. Das sag ich jetzt einfach mal so. Denn an dieser Stelle rutschen wir schon wieder total in die Subjektivität ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das kann ich natürlich nicht widerlegen! ^^


----------



## Rorgak (23. September 2009)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Das kann ich natürlich nicht widerlegen! ^^



Was hat den LotRO oder WoW mit War gemeinsam, das ist ja als vergleicht man bienen mit elefanten. Reingucken lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, geh aber nicht mit der Einstellung hin so schnell wie m;glich 40 zu werden meine schoensten RvR Erlebnisse hatte ich T1 bis T3.


----------



## MisterX2 (23. September 2009)

Shagkul schrieb:


> Aion ist da und die drei deutschen Server stehen immer noch auf Mittel.
> 
> Denn viele denen WAR nicht gefallen hat, haben ohnehin schon lange aufgehört.
> 
> Natürlich gibt es andere MMOS, aber die erfinden das Rad auch nicht neu, obwohl sie deshalb trotzdem gute Spiele sein können.



Der ofizielle Start ist aber erst am 25 ;-) und schon wärend der Beta waren die Server fast leer. Außerdem wird schon lange spekuliert das Drakenwald bald abgeschaltet wird. Das wäre meiner Meinung nach auch gut denn zZ reichen 2 Server auf jeden fall! Das Problem ist nur das die Performance immer noch nicht so pralle ist...

Klar haben viele schon lange aufgehört aber andere (wie z.B.) meine Gilde und viele andere Gilden wollten erst zum Start von Aion aufhören um mit was neuem Starten zu können. 

Ich habe auch nie behauptet das WAR schlecht ist oder andere MMOs es sind. Und es gibt wohl niemand der das Rad neu erfindet das wäre auch viel zu Riskant für das Produkt! Außerdem sind ja auch alle mit dem bisherigen Prinziep ganz zufrieden (mich mit eingeschlossen).

Wie du vielleicht auch gelesen hast habe ich ihm empfohlen WAR zu kaufen und zu Spielen da es mir ja auch eine Zeit lang Spaß gemacht hat und ich bestimmt auch wieder einsteigen werde und hoffe das es das Spiel noch lange gibt und sie es sehr verbessern. Bei AoC hat es ja auch geklappt.


----------



## Astravall (23. September 2009)

MisterX2 schrieb:


> Der ofizielle Start ist aber erst am 25 ;-) und schon wärend der Beta waren die Server fast leer. Außerdem wird schon lange spekuliert das Drakenwald bald abgeschaltet wird. Das wäre meiner Meinung nach auch gut denn zZ reichen 2 Server auf jeden fall! Das Problem ist nur das die Performance immer noch nicht so pralle ist...
> 
> Klar haben viele schon lange aufgehört aber andere (wie z.B.) meine Gilde und viele andere Gilden wollten erst zum Start von Aion aufhören um mit was neuem Starten zu können.
> 
> ...



Drakenwald abgeschaltet? Wo hast du denn den Unsinn her O_o?

MfG Michael


----------



## MisterX2 (23. September 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Drakenwald abgeschaltet? Wo hast du denn den Unsinn her O_o?
> 
> MfG Michael



Habe doch gesagt das sind Spekulationen. Geht schon ne ganze Zeit rum weil der Server die meiste Zeit fast leer ist(kann ich selber aber nichts zu sagen weil ich da keinen Char habe und auch nie auf die Serverauswahl schaue). Ob es wirklich so weit kommt weis ich nicht aber habe schon viele Gerüchte darüber gehört. 

Eine offizielle Meldung dazu gibt es nicht weil es wie gesagt Spekuliert wird. Habe das erste mal als ich das gehört habe auch so Reagiert wie du. Aber sinnvoll wäre es schon irgendwie. Können die sich die Kosten für den Server sparen, haben Trotzdem keine warteschlangen und wenn sie Intelligent sind machen sie die Verschiebung der Charakter selber so das es dann mal nen bischen ausgeglichen auf beiden Servern ist. Also Order nach Carroburg und Destro nach Erengard.

Man wird es erleben ;-)

MFG MisterX2


----------



## wiligut (23. September 2009)

MisterX2 schrieb:


> Habe doch gesagt das sind Spekulationen. Geht schon ne ganze Zeit rum weil der Server die meiste Zeit fast leer ist(kann ich selber aber nichts zu sagen weil ich da keinen Char habe und auch nie auf die Serverauswahl schaue). Ob es wirklich so weit kommt weis ich nicht aber habe schon viele Gerüchte darüber gehört.



Ein schöner Beweis dafür das man sich an der Verbreitung von Gerüchten nicht beteiligen sollte wenn man keine Ahnung hat oder wenigstens besser hinhören sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Gerüchte beziehen sich auf Erengard. Drakenwald war (ist?) der vollste Server. Averland ist fast komplett dahin umgezogen. Auf Drakenwald scheint es atm weniger Order als Destro zu geben (auch wenn sie vor ein paar Wochen den Destros noch überlegen waren, aber so ändert sich das Bild manchmal).  Das hab ich in WAR nun schon oft erlebt das mal die eine mal die andere Fraktion Oberwasser hatte.


----------



## Astravall (23. September 2009)

Eben ... Drakenwald ist in jedem Tier einiges los. Und die Drakenwald-Destros sollten sich nicht zu sicher fühlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... trotz des riesigen Destrozerges konnten wir gestern erfolgreich erst Drachenwacht und dann Caledor locken. Die Unvermeidliche ist nicht sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Auch wenn das die letzten Tage so aussah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

MfG Michael


----------



## Churchak (23. September 2009)

naja die Drak Destros sind durch nun fast schon Monate langes punktlocken fett und faul geworden. Schön für mich mehr punkte für leichte kills. ;D


----------



## MisterX2 (23. September 2009)

Dann sorry aber ich habe das immer nur mit Drakenwald gehört und nicht mit Erengard... 

Aber was ihr sicherlich auch bestätigen könnt ist das 2 Server reichen würden und man keine 3 braucht :-)


----------



## Pymonte (23. September 2009)

MisterX2 schrieb:


> Dann sorry aber ich habe das immer nur mit Drakenwald gehört und nicht mit Erengard...
> 
> Aber was ihr sicherlich auch bestätigen könnt ist das 2 Server reichen würden und man keine 3 braucht :-)



das stimmt, aber bisher ist es nur Erengrad, der leerer ist. Und auch hier primär wegen WAR (Bombergruppen und schlechteres soziales Miteinander [es fehlt einfach die übergeordnete Organisation bei den Destros]) und nicht wegen Aion. Ich bin immernoch der Meinung, das alle, die Aion spielen wollen, eh schon in der OB sind/waren und das sich zum Release von Aion nicht mehr viel tun wird. Letztens 2 KT in Trollland, da haben sich genau 2 von 48 Leuten für Aion ausgesprochen.

Interessanter ist für mich, was nach dem Probemonat passiert und wie NC Soft auf den Ansturm reagiert. Wenn sie weiter ihre "0 neue Server" Strategie fahren, dann werden sie auch irgendwann wirklich keine neuen Server mehr brauchen, dann sind nämlich alle Leute weg, die täglich 1-2h Warten mussten um spielen zu können.


----------



## Miracolax (23. September 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Interessanter ist für mich, was nach dem Probemonat passiert und wie NC Soft auf den Ansturm reagiert. Wenn sie weiter ihre "0 neue Server" Strategie fahren, dann werden sie auch irgendwann wirklich keine neuen Server mehr brauchen, dann sind nämlich alle Leute weg, die täglich 1-2h Warten mussten um spielen zu können.



Nennt man auch schnelles reagieren und nicht warten bis alles aus dem Ruder läuft. Auch wenn ich selber kein AION spiele...


----------



## Pymonte (23. September 2009)

Miracolax schrieb:


> Nennt man auch schnelles reagieren und nicht warten bis alles aus dem Ruder läuft. Auch wenn ich selber kein AION spiele...



Und? Haben sie bei WAR auch gemacht und mussten dennoch noch Server Clonen. Hier ist das Problem, es gibt nur eine Medaille mit 2 Seiten.

Neu Server eröffnen entlastet den Spielerfluss. Hat später den Nachteil, das man wahrscheinlich leerere Server hat und man hin und herschieben muss (in einem PvP Spiel ist die Spielerverteilung nunmal essentiell).

Keine neuen Server frustet die Spieler. Hat natürlich den Vorteil, dass man nicht voreilig Server eröffnet (wie in WAR). Man läuft natürlich Gefahr, dass die eh schon unzufriedenen Leute abspringen.


----------



## Miracolax (23. September 2009)

Im Gegensatz zu Mythic/GOA zügelt NCSoft halt das Pferd anders auf. Nicht bei Launch 1000 Server aufmachen, warten, "Oh Mist, da tummeln sich ja nur 50 Spieler auf jedem Server rum, trotz PvP genial", Monate warten, immer noch warten, bis man dann endlich reagieren muss in Form von clustern, clonen und stillegen.

Ob es bei AION was bringt muss man sehen und abwarten. Zumindest kann man so flexibler reagieren und bei Bedarf eben die Anzahl behutsam erhöhen. Wie gesagt, ich spiele kein AION, zumindest noch nicht. Dazu ist mir der Ansturm zu gross...aber gegen eine Trial hätte ich nix einzuwenden wenn die dann mal draussen ist.


----------



## wiligut (23. September 2009)

Miracolax schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu Mythic/GOA zügelt NCSoft halt das Pferd anders auf. Nicht bei Launch 1000 Server aufmachen, warten, "Oh Mist, da tummeln sich ja nur 50 Spieler auf jedem Server rum, trotz PvP genial", Monate warten, immer noch warten, bis man dann endlich reagieren muss in Form von clustern, clonen und stillegen.




Ich denke auch das NCSoft es mit der abwartenden Haltung richtig macht. GOA's Reaktion beim WAR-Launch hat sich ja als Fehler erwiesen. Allerdings sind die Warteschlangen schon viel geringer geworden. Gestern Abend gegen 17.30 Uhr musste ich 20 Minuten warten, beim nochmaligen einloggen um 22 Uhr gar nicht mehr. Das ist doch am Anfang immer so, alles ist neu, man wills ausprobieren und nach nem Monat lässt es wieder nach.

Aber eigentlich halte ich das WAR-Forum nicht für die geeignete Plattform um über Aion zu diskutieren



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (23. September 2009)

wiligut schrieb:


> Ich denke auch das NCSoft es mit der abwartenden Haltung richtig macht. GOA's Reaktion beim WAR-Launch hat sich ja als Fehler erwiesen. Allerdings sind die Warteschlangen schon viel geringer geworden. Gestern Abend gegen 17.30 Uhr musste ich 20 Minuten warten, beim nochmaligen einloggen um 22 Uhr gar nicht mehr. Das ist doch am Anfang immer so, alles ist neu, man wills ausprobieren und nach nem Monat lässt es wieder nach.
> 
> Aber eigentlich halte ich das WAR-Forum nicht für die geeignete Plattform um über Aion zu diskutieren
> 
> ...



Und wenn der erste Ansturm abflaut, die Spielerstufen sich noch mehr verteilen und die ganzen Leute die Urlaub genommen haben für den headstart auch nicht mehr 24/7 Online sind werden sich auch die Warteschlangen einkriegen.

Ja, es ist ärgerlich für den Kunden und es wird geheult darüber in den Foren. 

Dennoch ist es glaube ich für das Spiel insgesamt besser, wenn man jetzt meinetwegen auch 3 Wochen lang mit Warteschlangen zu kämpfen hat, als dass man später Server dicht machen muss wegen zu wenig Spielern (das ist die schlechteste Publicity überhaupt für ein MMO).

Letztlich muss man auch mal sagen, dass das Problem nicht auf allen Servern "exzessiv und unerträglich" ist. Auf Balder und Kromrede kann man recht vernünftig spielen. Wer unbedingt auf Votan / Thor spielen will/muss der muss halt die 3 Wochen über sich ergehen lassen.


----------



## Shagkul (23. September 2009)

Also auf Erengrad im T4 sehe ich nicht, dass zu wenig los wäre.
Mag sein das in den unteren T-Gebieten, etwas weniger los ist, aber ich Zitiere mich hier mal selbst aus einem anderen Thread.



Shagkul schrieb:


> Auch auf Erengrad kann man durchaus in den unteren Tiers etwas organisieren und siehe da, plötzlich hat die Gegenseite auch einen KT am Start.
> 
> Sich hinzustellen und zu warten was geflogen kommt.... seien wir mal ehrlich, wann hat sowas das letzte mal funktioniert?
> 
> ...


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (23. September 2009)

Was soll NCSoft machen, die achten auf Balance.


Das war ein großer Fehler von WAR und leider hat GOA damals enorm gezockert, mit den Server zusammen ziehen. Was ich denke, WAR eigentlich sehr viele Europäische Kunden gekostet hat. Doch ist es nicht die Plattform um über NCSofts reaktion zu reden. Denn die haben nur zwei Wahlen und deren derzeitige haltung ist in meinen Augen spitze. Denn Balance ist wichtig.

Merkt man bei WAR wirklich sehr deutlich und das hat dann damals vielen die Lust genommen. Denn Unterzahl WAR zu spielen ist sehr schrecklich und vorallem Demotivierend. Die andere Seite verliert aber auch recht schnell die Lust, wenn es nur noch gegen NSCs geht.

Das Problem Mythic hatte sich damals nicht so viel Gedanken gemacht, wie sie mit diesem Problem umgehen sollen und hatte einfach gesagt, sie haben es schon im griff. Denn in der Beta hatten sie schon einige darauf hingewiesen gehabt. Jetzt sitzen sie auf ihrem Spiel. Man merkt das ein neuer Kurs gefahren wird. In einigen Patches kommen Dinge dran, die sie schon seit BEta haben. Das heißt WAR ist noch nicht Tot. Aber es wird nicht nur Aion sein, was die Leute von WAR abzieht. Es ist WAR selbst. Die, jetzt noch am Ball sind, mögen es eben trotz seiner Fehler, seiner Art und seiner Konzepte.

Meinungen sind Subjektiv, immer. Ganze Diskussionen über das Spiel sind Subjektiv. Da kann man nicht Objektiv schreiben. Das geht garnicht, denn einige haben andere Vorstellungen von einem PVP Spiel. Mir gefällt an deren Konzept vorallem die Gestalltung der T-Gebiete nicht. Die eben sehr unstilisch ausschieht. Völlig zerklüftet und keine großen Landschaften oder freien Flächen, sanfte Hügel oder schöne Täler. Dazu das man eben um Burgen kämpft im RVR und die heiligen Ort Wertlose PQs sind. Das Konzept hat mich abgeschreckt und zeigt, dass sie auch das ganze ohne Warhammer Lore so aufgebaut hätten. Denn Warhammer spiegelt sich da nirgends wieder, außer in den Modells. Die ja geil aussehen, da sie ne gute Vorlage hatten. Gerade Zwerge sehen darin super hübsch aus. 
Aber in WAR gibt es sehr alte Konzepte und alte dinge, die es schon ewig gibt.

Geschmack ist eben Geschmack. Probieren geht über studieren und ich denke im Inet kommt man gut an das SPiel heran. Über die bekannten Seiten auch sehr gut legal und da kann man es einfach mal probieren. Aber an sich, ändert sich eben nicht wirklich was im RVR. Denn T1-T3 machen noch recht viel spaß, aber im T3 merkt man dann wo das Problem liegt und es fängt an nicht mehr so schön zu sein und T4 ist dannn icht mehr groß anders, außer man kämüpft in der Hauptsadt ;p


----------



## Anowo (6. Oktober 2009)

Kommen wir mal zur ursprünglichenFrage zurück: *Soll ich mir WAR doch kaufen?
*
Ich sage ja mache es wenn:

Du Pvp magst wo Ausrüstung nicht so die große Rolle spielt.

Du Pvp schon ab lvl 1 spielen willst 

Du nicht lange betteln must ob Du bei Pvp, Sc, oder öffentliche Quest mitmachen kannst

Du den Kriegstrupp ohne viel Palaver beitreten und verlassen kannst (jederzeit) 

Du im Pve einfach so in eine Gruppe mitspielen kannst.

Du immer schonmal ein Goblin spielen wolltest.

Es dir nicht darauf ankommt besonders Auszusehen mit deiner Ausrüstung.

Das reicht erstmal einige andere Gründe sind schon die letzten Seiten genannt worden. Nach meiner Meinung ist es eh das beste Mmo was man derzeit im Pvp spielen kann.

Und nicht das wir uns Missverstehen auch ich habe mehr Spiele ausprobiert u.a. auch Aion aber mir gefällt eben Warhammmer in Bezug auf Pvp besser.

Und eine letzte Frage noch: Woher habt ihr die Signaturen von WAR ???


----------



## Astravall (7. Oktober 2009)

Anowo schrieb:


> (...)
> Und eine letzte Frage noch: Woher habt ihr die Signaturen von WAR ???



Da gibt es mehrere Quellen:

Einige Seiten wie war.buffed.de oder www.curse.com ermitteln die Daten der Signatur ingame über ein Addon, welches die Daten Sammelt und dann an deren Server schickt. Diese Zeigen die Daten dann im web an und generieren auch entsprechende Signaturen. Voraussetzung ist dass man sich anmeldet.

Dann gibt es Seiten die erstellen Signaturen auf Grund der XML-Daten die GOA offiziell zur verfügung stellt. D.h. GOA selber ermittlert die Daten und stellt sie im web bereit. Eine solche Seite wäre z.B.: http://totmacher.de/WAR/Signature/

Ich nutze eine Kombination aus beidem ... ich lasse mir die Signatur von totmacher.de generieren (weil ich die schöner finde als die standard-buffed-Signaturen) und ein klick verweist aber auf war.buffed.de weil da die Daten meist genauer und mehr sind.

Gibt natürlich noch andere Seiten, aber die kenne ich auch net alle und vorallem net auswendig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

MfG Michael


----------



## Meshugga (7. Oktober 2009)

*JA* *!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (7. Oktober 2009)

Danke für den Hinweis mit den Signaturen, die sind echt toll ^^ Und wenigstens up to date. Curse aktualisiert irgendwie nicht mehr bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

